# Cesarean Birth/Recovery Support Thread 9 (april 04)



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

This thread is for mothers who are either planning a cesarean birth or recovering from a cesarean birth. This is a support only thread-please refrain from debate and judgment.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Cesarean birth plan

As this is a planned Cesarean birth we are looking forward to a positive birth experience. We want to participate in this birth to the fullest. We have listed our preferences below, these decisions have been made after research, consultation, and thought. Therefore your help in attaining these goals is very much appreciated.

We would appreciate preoperative blood work and tests to be done on an out patient basis, and hospital admission on the day of the birth.

My sister, *******, is to stay with me the entire time, even for procedures and administration of anesthesia.

I would like an epidural for pain relief with Duramorph. < this I changed to the PCAPump, which left the epidural cath in my back where pain medication was directly put into the spinal column, it was like having a walking epidural and I could dose myself before moving around or nursing)

I would like the catheter put in after anesthesia is administered.

We do not wish to have medical students present during our cesarean. < I did have a student nurse and would gladly take another one, they pampered me!)

My arms are not to be strapped down unless general anesthesia becomes necessary during an emergency.

We would like the option of viewing the birth either by lowering the screen or positioning a mirror.

Kim would like a verbal description of the birth as is occurs. Kim welcomes conversation during the process. (while some people want quiet, I didnt. That scared me last time. I want some conversation)

We would like to take photos as we did of our first child. (we did not do video, but you can add this. my pictures are graphic)

Kim would like to see the baby immediately after birth if at all possible. She would also like to be given the baby or have it held near her in the OR. (my frist csection I did not get to see my baby)

No mind altering drugs are to be administered without Kim's expressed permission. I am aware that some hospitals routinely sedate the mom for the repair portion of the surgery. It is important to Kim not to feel drugged or be unable to remember the events of the birth. We wish that no pre-op or post-op drugs be administered that cause drowsiness or sedation.

We would like our baby to be with us in recovery. Kim wishes to breastfeed immediately. Please do not give our baby bottles of formula or water and no pacifiers. ( I had Jack with me 15min after he was born, I actually was sitting in bed on the phone)

Kim does not want to be deprived of liquids or food after her cesarean.

Please remove Kim's IV and catheter as soon as it is no longer medically necessary. She wishes to get up and move after the birth of our baby as soon as possible.
Kim would like to be promptly discharged as soon as she is well enough.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

hi there! hope everyone is well. just bumping this up to the top of the page.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Did you know your hospitals CB rate before going to it? Was it something that concerned you, or were you thinking more in terms of the doctor you use?

Kim


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Subscribing to the thread-









Am now six months post c/b-am happy to say that I feel I'm completely "back"- that's a good thing.

Would also like to note on an emotional level I also feel very good. Things that may have been unresolved w/cb #1 have been resolved through cb #2. I'm happy to feel clear.

Especially nice to feel clear when dh and I are talking about #3.

So I'm here thinking about #3, a VBA2C and another planned C.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

<So I'm here thinking about #3, a VBA2C and another planned C. >

I forget ladylee, but what lead you to the first two csections.
Did you choose/plan the second one? And if so, why are you now considering a VBA2C?

I am thinking about no.4 (one of my children is adopted) I am thinking either this fall or next, more likely Fall of 2005. I have thought that if I had baby 4 in the right positioning, head presenting against the cervix, that I would attempt a trial of labor at least but then I have begun reading that the risks are greater if you go into labor, do not succeed and do go on to a csection.
My last C/B was so great that I would hate to go into another "unplanned" one -- especially if I was worn out from laboring or if I ended up there due to complications. That frightens me more than a VBAC, especially since I had a relatively easy recovery from the last csection.
If I can plan the next child ( heee heee we know how that goes) then my youngest would be over 4. Plenty of healing time, plenty of time for me to emotionally prepare for another pregnancy, and my children be old enough to be cared for more easily while I Was in the hospital. One of my reasons for planing last time was because I was able to arrange child care for my daughter,5 and my then 17m old son.

Kim


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

checking in!


----------



## sandrajoon (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I am almost 7 weeks pp and post-op after my 2nd c/s. I did try to VBAC, but had to have another c/s after pushing for three hours. Trying to push out my big baby was terribly painful and impacted, and it damaged my bladder and uterus. As a result I lost a large amount of blood during surgery which dropped my healthy hemeglobin levels down to 90. But we are all in good shape now, healthy and almost healed up. I feel good about having tried to VBAC (because I now KNOW that it wasn't possible!), but had I known how it was going to go I would have opted for a ERCS. Oh, for a crystal ball!

I will add that trying for a VBAC was an anxiety-laden choice for me. I worried about it a lot, probably because I am knowldgable about labour and delivery (i've worked in this area for years) and I knew that I'd have very little control over anything: who I'd get as doc on call, what her/his philosophy would be, which nurse I'd get, when I'd go into labour, how child care would work out for my elder child, etc, etc, etc. Scheduling a c/s was at least a way to have a bit of control, if you KWIM.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I was feeling so good last week but now am feeling slightly sore again. (I think I've been trying to do too much-and btw I never did start exercising as I decided to hold off until 6 weeks to be sure after all)

Anyways is it normal to have a burning feeling under your incision (on the inside) that's what I've been feeling alot of latley and figured it was just the muscles healing...what do you all think? is this common or should I be concerned?

when does it get easier to bend over btw? I find just picking stuff up off the floor the WORST but feel like a dope asking DH to always come get something I dropped







:


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Welcome sandrajoon-thanks for sharing your story. I'm so glad you and your baby are well!

Hi rainbowmoon-I had similar sensations under the incision at that stage. I think things got much easier after 2.5-3 months for me-you're not that far away, I bet. With each of my cesareans it was really good to reach that point-it definitely helped lift my spirits as well! You're very smart to continue getting DH to help-and I'm with you also re: exercise-no rush with that either!


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

Just checking in to say hello.

I'm feeling pretty good mentally this week but my external incision/scar has been itching like mad. And ds keeps kicking me there at night, so I'm a little tender, too. But otherwise, things are generally good here!

As for OTF's question ... I had little provider choice due to ins. issues, so I got stuck going to a hosp. w/ a high c/b rate, but mainly due to the fact that they also handle A LOT of high risk pgs (high multiples, pre-e, etc.) and have a fantastic NICU. That said, now that I have different ins., I'll be going to a hosp. w/a lower c/b rate next time, although since I live in NJ (which has the 2nd highest c/b rate in the US), a lower c/b rate isn't saying much.

BTW ... I think I found a VBAC attending midwife for next time. I know of about 5 people who used her and loved her ("a great birth partner"), and she is supposedly very pro-VBAC! Woo-hoo!


----------



## AnaNicole (Jan 30, 2004)

Wonderful c/s birth plan--thanks so much for posting it!

I went in to L&D Friday night for monitoring as I was having crampy contx. that turned out to be nothing but I was so scared. I'm on a limited activity requirement now which has been nice--I tend to overdo it--but it's also frustrating. I can't wait to see the OB on the 13th--seems so far off--because I really really want to know how he intends on managing this. I know so much, now, about vasa previa (enough to be really really frightened) but not a whole lot on how my case will be handled. I did read something tonight that said women with vasa previa are usually hospitalized at some point in their pregnancy and the majority do tend to have some bleeding, most often between week 30 and 35.

I am entering my 29th week.







:

I just wish I knew what was in store for me. And I do but I don't, too. I remember relishing the bh contx. the last three times because I knew that meant things were "moving." but this time they scare me--getting things moving could be dangerous.


----------



## Fisherb (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm new over to these boards (I'm mostly at the P&B JAB boards), and I am sitting here crying at the idea of a C/S support thread. What a wonderful thing to read.

I had my unplanned (because really, it wasn't yet an emergency, and I certainly saw it coming) c/s 40 hours after my water broke in December. I'm still not altogether right. I'm weepy, and my incision itches when I have salty foods or before AF... My appetite still hasn't returned, and I love food. I eat, but it's mostly because my hubby makes dinner, not because I think of it.

Does that all sound normal for 15 weeks ppd?

Also, thanks above for sharing your VBAC story that led to a c/s... We're planning to try for #2 this summer, and I'm feeling sort of unhappily resolved to a scheduled c... Your story helps me feel a little better about it.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Welcome, FisherB! What date was your c-birth? Mine was 12/24, sounds like yours was very close to that...I also like to hang out at the P&B JAB boards.


----------



## sandrajoon (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi Fisherb, Welcome to the board!

It does sound like you might be going through some post partum depression - the no appetite and weepy things are flags. Do you have someone you can talk to about your feelings and experience? Like a helpful community health nurse, midwife, doctor, support group? Of course we are here, too, but an IRL person can be pretty helpful.

And can you tell me what the P&B JAB boards are? Sounds like the peanut butter and jam board!

BTW I posted above about my VBAC try - if you want to chat feel free to PM me










Sandra


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

hey, I just discovered this thread.









I don't really feel the need for "support" since my C-birth was nothing but a positive experience for me, but I admit to feeling a bit tickled to find a place where I can talk about it openly. Not that anybody has ever made me feel bad about it here, but I just feel sometimes that I shouldn't be so happy about my scheduled C/S, kwim?









Anyways, I didn't research the C/S rates of my hospital b/c I knew all along I was having a scheduled C/S. My OB actually tried to convince me to try for a vaginal birth first, and that actually made me feel really good about using her. I would probably have wondered if she had just gone along with it without trying to convince me otherwise, lol.

So, I chose my hospital accordingly. I made sure that they had good policies in place for C-section mamas. They set up a mirror for me to see the birth, something that was so important to me, but then when I was in the operating room it didn't seem such a big deal, lol. As soon as she was out, DH cut her cord, and she was swaddled, they handed her to DH and he held her next to my face while they sewed me up. We were taken together to the recovery room where I was with her for 2 hours and encouraged to BF (not that I needed prodding, lol). She stayed in my room the whole time, and slept in my bed with me, too. I recovered really quickly and was walking around that evening.

With this one I have thought about waiting to go into labour first, but I have decided not to bother. I'm very sure about my conception dates for one thing, and also I think it just brings too many complications into the picture - what if I go fast? I would not want a hurried or emergency C/S! Scheduling sounds so awful, I know, but there are so many wonderful perks to it - like being able to arrange childcare for my toddler, etc. 'Course, there's always a possibility I'd go into labour before my scheduled date, but that's okay with me. I so respect women who attempt a VBAC - I simply don't want to venture into the unknown when my first birth was such a wonderful experience. Call me chicken but it's the truth!

So there, that's my story!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Piglet-

It's about time you got over here. I have seen you mention your c-birth elsewhere on the board, and always appreciate your matter-of-fact way of talking about it- good for you!

Even though your first experience was great- I suggest sticking around here to help others feel good/positive about theirs too







.

Fisherb-

I agree that it sounds like you *may* have some PPD happening there, do you have a husband/partner who could help you assess how you are doing? I know my dh is often better at knowing when I am in need of help than I am.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Glad you joined us Piglet.

I think its great you are scheduling your csection. I personally believe, based on the amount of research I've done that if you are going to have a csection then you should schedule it. There are far less complications. Plus, I think why not??? especially if you know your dates.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Piglet68_
*hey, I just discovered this thread.









I don't really feel the need for "support" since my C-birth was nothing but a positive experience for me, but I admit to feeling a bit tickled to find a place where I can talk about it openly. Not that anybody has ever made me feel bad about it here, but I just feel sometimes that I shouldn't be so happy about my scheduled C/S, kwim?








*
I don't feel that I need "support" either







I am very very very happy with the outcome of my last c/b. I like this thread because I can ask questions pertaining to c/b related things without getting a load of other info that I either already know or don't care about







Like this question below









What do I do with this skin flap???

Ok, first off I hate how it just hangs there. It looks so gross. I know I would probably move down a pant size if it weren't there. My butt is way baggy in my jeans but my skin flap takes up a lot of room!

Secondly, it stinks! Not that it is infected but from the skin rubbing. It gets hot and sticky. Is there anything I can put on it to make it not so gross??

Third, will it ever go away?? I'm planning a tummy tuck once we are for sure done with kids. I'mnot getting it because of the skin flap but because of the extra skin that has no elasticity in it because I stretched so far with my first pregnancy.

Fourth....it just annoys me!!!


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

Just found out I will not be having a ncb after all, due to a number of factors. ZERO effaced or dialated, not even soft, baby's heartrate showing some stress, continued hyperemesis throughout pregnancy making it difficult to conceive of going any longer, baby seems to be malpositioned a bit, and...15 days overdue! LOL can you tell I feel the need to justify why we are having a c-section tomorrow?

I'm glad to find this thread, because I'm feeling really really down about it...and betrayed by my body which is supposed to know "what to do". I've had absolutely no sign of anything impending, but this so bums me out...I could really use your prayers/thoughts for tomorrow. 12:30 PST.









Thank you!

Rachel

P.S. Bradley teacher/doula was kinda rough on me when I told her...seems she thinks I should go for the 2 day induction or wait it out another week or so. I really hope I won't encounter this for the rest of my life, because I already feel like I've "given up" on a ncb.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey all -

My first post here - my ds was born by C-section on Wednesday. A surprise - dd was vaginal, I had *great* early labor, and during transition he turned posterior. Pushed for a couple of hours, the mw and her two OB partners tried really hard to turn him, but no go. He was 9 pounds, 9 ounces (!) so that may have been why.

FWIW, I'm feeling really good about the whole thing. A little wierded out by my incision, but bf is going well and I'm tired but not exhausted.

Part of me is waiting for the other shoe to drop, emotionally, but for the moment I'm just home with the baby, hanging out, feeling pretty good all around. I'm looking forward to having this safe space to be in for a while.

Penelope


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Rachel

I am so sorry you are disappointed about not getting a natural birth, but I have some other things to say to you.

One, I hope you took a look at my birthplan. I hope you read this thread before tomorrow AM. You can have a wonderful birth tomorrow. Maybe not your ideal birth, but a wonderful one. Try not to let the disappointment affect the way you heal or th welcoming of your baby.

Tomorrow, your baby will be born - and I think that is so exciting you get to meet him.

I personally would never go past 2 weeks. I've read enough to know that after 42 weeks there are greater risks to you and your baby. Knowing several people who lost babies or who had severe problems due to being over due (one woman waiting till 44 weeks) I think you are doing the right thing by going to the hospital tomorrow and having the csection.

Also your bradley teacher was wrong to give you grief. You are 42 plus weeks pregnant, your baby is show distress, you have no dilation and you have been sick as a dog! (which I also had hypermesis) Why would you put a distressed baby under an induction or continue to wait? What does this woman want you to wait for? It just pissed me off to no end that someone who is supposed to support you, gives you grief the day before your bith. Since I know lots of birth educators and doulas read this thread I hope they read what I am saying and take it to heart!

Take a boppy with you, enjoy your baby -- ask to see him after he is born and let them hold him up on your chest for you. Get good pain relief. And just be in the moment and how wonderful it will be to meet that little one who has been baking for 10 moons.

Take care sweetie!
Kim


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


P.S. Bradley teacher/doula was kinda rough on me when I told her...seems she thinks I should go for the 2 day induction or wait it out another week or so. I really hope I won't encounter this for the rest of my life, because I already feel like I've "given up" on a ncb. [/B]
IMo, don't worry about it. I was induced for a week (2-3 times a day, talk about torture) and it barely got me to a centimeter dilated (I had my section at 43 weeks). I don't think it's inconceivable that some women's bodies have a harder time going into labour. My son came out mature, he was ready to come out. Some people may be comfortable going to 44 weeks plus, but if you're having other problems, don't feel you have to justify it.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Rachel

Not to minimize your disappointment







, but YEAH! Your baby is going to be born tomorrow- congratulations early!




















































:









I will be praying for a beautiful birth for you, health and a happy babymoon to come!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

P&B JAB


----------



## Fisherb (Mar 25, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks to the support you all mentioned before... This is a great thread --- a little chaotic, but great. It's like a whole sub-forum tucked into one thread!

Anyway, I haven't ever asked DH directly about PPD... There have been so many changes in our lives since the birth (12/17, btw), that I think he attributes so much to that... I laugh, I really enjoy the baby... These are things that led us to believe I don't have ppd. I'll ask him tomorrow, though. I may even ask him to read up a bit, then answer... He'll be up for that -- he's good like that.

I'll keep reading. Thank you all, again.


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

Thank you, thank you all for your support. It makes me feel like I am getting







from all of you. I am convinced that it's the right decision for us, and you're all right...there's no need to justify that!

Onthefence-I did read your birth plan and have adapted it to my situation and printed out 2 copies. Thank you so much, I would never have thought about some of that stuff without it.

I will report back as soon as I can.

Penelope, just wanted to say it sounds like you are doing great! Hope you keep posting.









Rachel


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'll write a huge response later, I just want to say howdy to all the new folks, especially everyone who just had a cesarean or is about to have one! And a big hug!

You don't have to be traumatized by a cesarean or gleeful about one to be here; you just have to be part of the circle, if you get what I mean!


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

My feeling is this: birth should not be so medicalized in this country. All women should be taught confidence in their bodies abilities. Women should be informed. Women should be supported 100% in their efforts to have as natural a birth as possible.

But....when all is said and done and a C/S seems the way to go, I think it's nice to be able to say hey, you know what? It's really not a bad experience at all. Especially if you birth in a progressive hospital, it can be a very pleasant experience.

I know this is so "un-MDC" to say, but...

there's alot to be said for no labour, lol.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi mamas! wow it's great to see this thread so busy!









Penelope-welcome & congrats mama! I just had a c/b a month ago and alot of what you wrote I can relate too even your labor and birth sounds alot like mine! This is a wonderful circle of sisters btw..

Rachel- (my fellow march mama) I'm sending you lots of love and positive energy. I agree with kkmama, a c/b (as I found out) doesn't necessarily mean a traumatic birth IMHO. I'm sorry your bradley teacher and doula are giving you grief over this, the thing is it's YOUR birth not thiers so don't take it to heart. Enjoy your baby sweetie!

I think the strangest emotion I had during my c/s was right before the surgery after I had made the decision. I felt a overwhelming sense of *relief*. it really took me by surprise as I had always pictured myself hysterical & dissapointed when I thought of me having a c/s..turns out it was DH who was (he actually had to leave the hospital & go outside and compose himself-poor guy)

so about birth control...I'm sort of at a loss..we had planned to TTC right away after this babe but now feel we should definitly wait a bit to let my body heal. what is the general consensus on when you should TTC after a csection? How long did you mamas wait that had previous c/b's? I have heard a year but was not told anything concrete.. I am definitly going to try for a VBAC though my current MW's sort of freaked when we told them we wanted to get preggers again fairly soon and this was before the c/s,they were not very supportive at all and even went as far as to downplay BF during PG and tandem nursing.wtf?!? (needless to say I'm looking for a new MW) Anyway I absolutley hate most forms of birth control and it took me 9 months to get preggers, but I just don't want to risk it until I'm fully healed so I'm going to get fitted for a diaphram next week. yuck. hopefully this will work out though.







:


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I was always told that 18 months between births (after c-birth) was a minimum. My first 2 were exactly 18 months between births, and all was just fine. The 3rd was 22 months after the second, and that was when my uterus was opened(on it's own, during pregnancy), so I think it can be really a crap shoot as far as how your body heals. IMO double layer suture makes a big difference in how the body heals/ how it handles another pregnancy.

To all considering VBAC- how are you deciding about induction? When I had planned to VBAC I had said I would only do so if I was not induced, so when it came down to it and I had to chose between induced VBAC and repeat c-birth- I chose the repeat. IMO cyotec (sp?), the gel they use to help dilate the cervix, is the most dangerous in regards to rupture, and I didn't even know that at the time- I was afraid of the pit. I am hoping, of course, that all planning VBAC are able to do so "au natural" and all will be well, just curious what you've thought on that. Oh- and- my OB liked the idea of an epidural in place during VBAC in case it turned into an emergency c-birth, but I didn't want to do that for fear it would mask the pain of a possible rupture. Thoughts?


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Piglet68_
*My feeling is this: birth should not be so medicalized in this country. All women should be taught confidence in their bodies abilities. Women should be informed. Women should be supported 100% in their efforts to have as natural a birth as possible.

But....when all is said and done and a C/S seems the way to go, I think it's nice to be able to say hey, you know what? It's really not a bad experience at all. Especially if you birth in a progressive hospital, it can be a very pleasant experience.

I know this is so "un-MDC" to say, but...

there's alot to be said for no labour, lol.







*
Sometimes I wish I could labor. I did have contractions for over 20 weeks with my last pregnancy. I have never dilated in any of my pregnancies. And I have sex right up until too. I never thin or anything like that. Nothing. Nada. Its like my body knows that my uterus can't handle it.
I will say it is so nice to pick a day. Arrange child care. Prepare. And walk into the hospital smiling, joking, and having my wits about me. Its nice to pick your nurse and the anest. Its nice to know I dont have to wait hours. Once they start you know its going to be over in a matter of minutes. My last csection was practically pain free, my aunt who had a baby 2 weeks before me was in terrible shape with her vaginal birth. I bounced back within hours, it took her a good month.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Rainbow,

I think you should wait at least a year if not 18months. Your body needs a good chance to heal, especially if you want to VBAC. I have read that you have an increase placental problems and rupture problems if you get pregnant right away. My neighbor had her babies 15m apart on purpose, both born by csection. She had no problems but its not something I was willing to do.

I have heard from several moms that wanted one birth experience to also feel "relief" once a csection was needed or decided upon. I didn't feel this way the first time, but with my planned one, I did. I felt very at peace with the decision. I think when you have that feeling, its kind of your gut saying "this is okay" or "this is the right way to go".

We are not going to start trying until late summer of 2005. Which my youngest will be 3.5.

Kim


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I can understand the feeling of wanting to experience labour. Thing is, when I was 19 I had a miscarriage. I was only about 5 or 6 weeks along, but the pains were pretty bad. I couldn't imagine having to go through that times ten.

As for TTC, I would definitely wait to give your body time to heal. Especially if you are interested in a VBAC. But there are many, many other reasons to wait as well. You want to give your first child the best start in life, and be able to devote yourself fully to them while they are still so dependent, as well as not wanting to jeopardize your breastfeeding relationship.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

mainly posting to subscribe...
however, i do want to note that i was watching a baby story yesterday (bad lorrie!) and started getting teary eyed at the mamas laboring. i was sooooo jealous. i don't consider myself "robbed" of the experience (emergency c/b due to fetal distress), but i certainly wish i could have had the natural birth i'd planned for. i had included c/b in my birth plan but without much thought, the "i don't have to worry about it because it won't happen to me" line of thought (which is weird, coming from someone who has endured 2 miscarriages-- you'd think i'd have learned, yes, it CAN happen to you), thus, i think i missed out on a few things that would have made the birth more fulfilling, ya know?
we're planning on going off bc late this summer but i will not be weaning the girl, thus i have no idea how long it will take us to get pregnant. it took us over a year to get k, so who knows?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Here's the long reply.

I didn't know my hospital's CB rate for ds, but I knew my midwife's rate, and it was very, very low. It's part of the reason I know my CB was truly necessary; she just doesn't allow them to be done on a whim.

For this baby, we're living in another state, and I'm planning a VBAC. So of course, I had to find someone willing to do a VBAC, and I checked their CB rate. Pretty good, for an ob practice.

Welcome to all the "new" people. It's moving to read what brings everyone here...

Lee, do you think you'll be able to find a provider who will give you a VBA2C? Didn't you have a repeat with #2 because you weren't allowed to do a VBAC? (Just curious.)

Rainbowmoon, I don't remember the burning sensation myself... Bending over--I think it was around 3 months? Maybe 4? My abs separated, too, and so I was trying to get all of *that* back together, too.

AnaNicole...









Fisherb, I found that keeping my incision "well-lubed" with vit E oil helped a lot with the itching. Lansinoh also works great.

Rachel, I'm thinking of you (you're probably recovering right now!). There are some parallels between your situation and the one which led to the cesarean I had with ds... Please don't feel down about it. It's really the pits when you're "overdue", you're waiting, waiting, waiting, doing all the right things, labor is not happening, *and* the baby is stressed out. I think a long induction at this point (sounds like you're about a 0 on Bishop's scale!) doesn't sound like the greatest idea... (IMO).

Timing the next one... what I've read indicates that allowing at least 24 mos. from *birth* to *birth* (you can be pregnant during that time) is optimal (so baby would be at least 15 mos old).

Induction and VBAC... we're not going to induce. If labor doesn't start on its own, I'll have another cesarean. If there is a *genuine* reason labor needs to be *augmented*, I might consider a very low amount of pitocin, but I'd rather do other things first (like walk, have sex, empty my bladder, get hydrated, get pain relief, whatever seems appropriate at the time). From what I've read, cytotec and prostaglandin gels are way more dangerous than pitocin. I don't want an epidural, in part because, yeah, if a rupture starts, I want to feel it, but also because I want to be mobile and have more options wrt birth positions.

Any other questions?


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

When I was VBAC I was refusing any form of labor enhancement, induction, or help. Induction, or so I thought was what me to the or in the first place. Now I'm not too sur I wouldn't have ended up there anyway!

If you had been around about 5 months ago you would have seen my struggles with VBAC. At 39 weeks I decided that I was really not that determined to have one. So, I left the idea behind and planned the most exciting and wonderful birth I have ever had (I've had 2 now..so lots of experience :LOL ) I enjoyed that last week of pregnancy more than I would have otherwise


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Lee, do you think you'll be able to find a provider who will give you a VBA2C?

I'd have to have a homebirth. If there is to be another child for us I can look for the right birth attendant to take me through VBA2C before I get pregnant. I did meet one midwife for a homebirth the last time around-she wasn't the right person for me. If I'm not able to find someone I like for a homebirth then I have no problem scheduling a third cesarean. I'm most content keeping all possibilities open and letting things unfold as they're intended.
Although I don't feel that great a sense of loss over not having birthed vaginally, I also don't want to cut myself off if there's a possibility of getting to experience it.







I'm 40 years old this summer, never once thought I'd be a mother, and here I am-blessed with two beautiful daughters that I was able to conceive and gestate all on my own. I'm very grateful! I have quite a few friends who can't conceive, are up against the age issue, etc. etc. This whole mode of birth thing seems rather small compared to what these women face. Ok, I'm done-got a little windy there :LOL.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Ladylee wrote

Quote:

I have quite a few friends who can't conceive, are up against the age issue, etc. etc. This whole mode of birth thing seems rather small compared to what these women face.
Just peeking in here for a brief bit - but I totally agree. In the big scheme of things, yes I believe birth is hugely important - for baby and for mother. I think it's awful what so many women have had to endure during birth (vb and cb) due to the political/fear based birth climate that is so pervasive today. My biggest hope is that women and babies can be truly supported in evaluating their birth options AND truly supported in their births so they can be the very best experiences possible for both mom and baby. That said, I think it's also so important to remember that birth is not the end all be all.

Should I never have the v/b I always expected to have, as important as it was/is to me (and I realize that's not the case for everyone), I have to believe that birth is only the beginning. I have to believe that I can live through my disappointment and still have the amazing, incredible gift of a child. And I'll take that gift - with or without a v/b.

Yes birth is important, and yes it's incredibly important how women feel about their births - a woman struggling with trauma from their birth experience needs all the support and help healing as is humanly possible. We owe that to mothers and their families. Let's minimize trauma in birth as much as possible, for the sake of all of us. And let's also remember that birth is a beginning, not the end all be all.

Hmmm, turned out a bit more soapboxy than I intended - sorry about that.

LisaG


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for joining us.

I think back 8 years ago when I was pregnant with DD I was thinking that a natural childbirth would be the end all and be all of my existence -- It would prove to the world that I was strong, that I could do this thing, that I would be able to buck the system, and that I would bring my baby into the world the best possible way.
The thing for me, the reality of it all, was that having a vaginal birth was not the best possible way for my baby to come into the world. I did not believe that have a cesection could be just as empowering as a natural childbirth or that I could have just as wonderful experience.
Childbirth/Pregnacy is over medicalized -- I am one of those people who need this kind of care -- not just because IT IS necessary, but for my peace of mind. *If* I ever get the opportunity again, I hope to possibly have less medical intervention during pregnancy but until I am there I just don't know. The thing is, I know, I have read all the risks, etc so I make a fully informed choice to do the things I want to do. I'm not ignorant.
I realized with my last csection that I can have an empowering experiencing in an OR. I can have all those "high" feelings for accomplishing the thing I so wanted to do which was "have a baby"
I've had fertility issues since I was a teenager, I have had more miscarriages than I can count, and I have high risk pregnancies just to make it to a live baby at the end of nine months is an accomplishment for my body in and of itself.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey...I pm'ed Cynthia and she said that they are still on the fence LOL) about the issues. But hope to have it open by the end of the month. I'm not sure if MamOui is still going to moderate though (since I haven't heard anything about that and didn't ask).

I've started thinking about my sons birth and how "bad" of a baby he was. He wasn't a bad baby but he never slept and cried a ton! I'm starting to wonderif it was birth trauma; prodomal labor for 2 weeks, 14 hour pit induction with a 90 minute constant contraction, almost an emergency c/b (borderline), and then birth where they twisted his head almost 360 degrees pulling him out.

Bryce's birth was planned, they didn't pull and twist his head they pushed him out







, and no pit or labor before hand. He is completely different baby.

I'm not sure if the difference is personality or birth.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

IOF- Not to try to kill your theory. But.... my c-births were all scheduled and the only one that was really tough was this last one (they had a very hard time getting him out, and had to use the vacuum- still not bad compared to what your Tracey went through prior to birth). Anywho- this last baby is by far the easiest baby ever. My first was the most challenging as a newborn/infant- but that was more due to trouble BFing IMO. I think it's mainly personality, but maybe someone else has proof that birth experience is indicitive of hard/easy baby. I'll be interested to hear what others think on that.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Yeah, I figure it personality too. They were actually totally different inutero. I guess I was trying to give Tracy benefit of the doubt....


----------



## AnaNicole (Jan 30, 2004)

It has been so illuminating to read everyone's posts over the past few days. Thank you!

I was pondering one question this morning--what sort of scar does this leave? I have horrible visions of a poochy keloid stripe across my lower belly....

Also, I read something that made me think they might not cut such a low incision on me, since I have a vasa previa (and I think a "bikini cut" runs the risk of slicing through the placenta and/or the umbilical vessels). I am not sure about this, though, and wondered if anyone here might know...? I don't see my OB till next Tuesday and it's so hard to wait around for answers to these questions that are burning me up....

Thanks!!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My scar is jsut a line about 4 inches across. It really isn't that noticeable..partly because of stretchmarks but partly because I heal well. I don't have 2 scars from 2c/b either. They just use the same scar.

The annoying thing is the skin that hangs over the scar. I'm not sure why it does that. Anyone know why??


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

My scar is from my belly button to where my belly ends, very noticable as it is indented more than the rest of my stomach but I'm not one to bare my stomach so I don't care. They dont' usually do that kind of cut, but in my case it was emergency. I also realized it's sensitive when I had my ultrasound recently. I was cringing every time she ran that thing over it!


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

And let's also remember that birth is a beginning, not the end all be all.-LisaG

So very true. I really don't think my memory of their birthdays would be that different had it not been via cesarean-they joined us, we were joyous, it was one day and that went on to many, many more wonderful days-with more days ahead! :LOL

I've thought about the connection between birth trauma and disposition. #1 went through quite a bit, and has an outlook to match. #2 was scheduled-her disposition is completely different.
May also be something to do w/astrology, I believe.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

AnaNicole,

It's really hard to say what your scar will look like. My ob and I were talking about this the other day and he says it really varies woman to woman and what their individual healing is like. My scar from my uterine surgery has really changed over the past few months. It's gotten a little keloidy over the past couple months and isn't quite as narrow, but it's certainly nothing that I cringe over.

I'd guess that they'll do an ultrasound first to determine the placenta location, and remember it can move between now and your c/s date. So I'd say, don't fret quite yet about it.

Take care,
LisaG


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ladylee_
*And let's also remember that birth is a beginning, not the end all be all.-LisaG

So very true. I really don't think my memory of their birthdays would be that different had it not been via cesarean-they joined us, we were joyous, it was one day and that went on to many, many more wonderful days-with more days ahead! :LOL

I've thought about the connection between birth trauma and disposition. #1 went through quite a bit, and has an outlook to match. #2 was scheduled-her disposition is completely different.
May also be something to do w/astrology, I believe.*
Another astrology watcher here.
My daughter is a true Aries Red Head.

My son, I actually had picked the day he was born based on numerology the night before I discussed it with my OB. Isn't that just awful?

My daughter also had "birth trauma" and a personality to match. My last baby I planned the csection, well he is so laid back and has been so easy to mother.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

OTF wrote

Quote:

My son, I actually had picked the day he was born based on numerology the night before I discussed it with my OB. Isn't that just awful?
I think that's such a cool idea! I just might borrow that in the future







.

On the subject of birth trauma and disposition - it sure makes a lot of sense to me for those long drawn out births that are so hard and stressful on a mom, let alone on baby, that baby would have problems settling in.

I do bodywork, specialize in craniosacral therapy, and it's really interesting how birth can affect the tension present in tissues that can then have an impact on the overall tone of the nervous system. If a nervous system is already set on "high" it doesn't take much stimuli to cause the system to go into overload/high alert. Especially for a baby, when their coping strategies aren't really established. I've worked with babies that have had really tough births and it's amazing what a difference bodywork can make on their personalities.

LisaG


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Lisa,

I am glad you think it is cool. I am actually going to try and plan a pregnancy. And I don't just mean for a certain time of year, but other factors. LOL I am also going to try and do natural sex selection. My neighbor has done natural sex selection three times and been successful three times. I just have to avoid getting pregnant Nov, Dec, and Jan. I have never been able to concieve and hold onto a baby in those months.

How are you feeling btw?


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

birth trauma lends to the child's disposition? huh... that sounds like a very viable theory.
i went into preterm labor at 33 weeks and went through all sorts of courses of tributilene and procardia, landed in the hospital at 35 and a half weeks and was put on alternating courses of the drugs (1 every 2 hours) until i developed chest pains and heart palpatations the third morning; i had prodromal labor from then until the day i was induced (i was taken off the drugs immediatly after the chest pains started)-- i went to the hospital several times then with very painful contractions that often caused her heartrate to flatten and drop-- then had contractions so intense and unyeilding, her heartrate kept dropping until i needed an emergency c-section.
and now she is definitly not an easy kid. she's high needs-- doesn't nap, wants to be held ALL THE TIME, has high sucking needs, very intense, the works. i was really expecting an easier kid-- both dh and i were easy-going babes (not that i am easy-going anymore! :LOL ). who knows?


----------



## Susu (May 31, 2002)

i know that infants that have had intense hospitalization after birth can suffer from PTSD (post-traumatic stress disorder). and since everyone reacts to stress differently it makes sense that some might have problems coping with a traumatic birth--particularly if the mom found it traumatic as well. we all know how our children absorb our moods (as much as we try to hide them sometimes.)


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

I do bodywork, specialize in craniosacral therapy, and it's really interesting how birth can affect the tension present in tissues that can then have an impact on the overall tone of the nervous system. If a nervous system is already set on "high" it doesn't take much stimuli to cause the system to go into overload/high alert. Especially for a baby, when their coping strategies aren't really established. I've worked with babies that have had really tough births and it's amazing what a difference bodywork can make on their personalities.-LisaG

Yes! It's amazing how quickly the cellular memory is programmed.
I do energy work (Reiki) and it's similar on that level. DD#1 always does well when I help her center and ground herself in various circumstances. I get the sense with dd#2 this won't be necessary. It's all so fascinating to me. I found it very helpful to do a symbolic rebirthing with dd#1-I think it cleared away a lot of emotional debris for both of us. I'm not a professional rebirther, but I think anyone can do this for themselves with benefit. And doing body work to release anything trapped in body memory is so therapeutic.


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi all. I know I haven't been on much lately but...

I just wanted to post and let everyone know that I had my baby and it's a boy! Ryan Thomas was born by repeat c-section on Friday, April 2nd at 7:36am. He is a little jaundice but otherwise doing very well.
The c-section went well... the only thing I didn't like was getting sick during and afterwards. I have only been taking tylenol and ibuprofen since my IV came out and am feeling great! You can come see his pic. and stats at:

http://www.prairielakes.com/babygal...d=1134&itsa=boy


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Sarah - congrats on your beautiful boy!!






























Glad to hear things went well and that you're feeling better post-IV. Happy babymoon!!

OTF - your plans sound interesting







, I wish you much luck and looking forward to hearing how it all works out. My big ttc constraints are no Virgo babies please (no offense to Virgo's out there, but both our famlies are fairly inundated with them). I get to start ttc again in 3 months, so maybe a spring time baby. That would be nice. I imagine a newborn during winter could be difficult - our winter's our so gray and dreary. As for how I'm doing - physically tired but otherwise no discomfort/pain, emotionally a bit flat today - I'm guessing it probably hasn't all hit. But it is feeling a bit empty today. I've got a couple clients this afternoon - it'll be nice to work a bit and be in a healing space.

Ladylee - how neat about the Reiki and rebirthing with dd 1. I'm sure that will continue to be helpful and healing for her. I was reading someplace else that some women with c/s babies find them crawling/playing through tight places - almost as if they were finding their way through the birth canal. I think that's really cool how babies/kids find ways to take care of themselves.

LisaG


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

sarah

Congratulations! He is beautiful, so much hair!


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey ladies,

Looking for distraction and I was wondering - are antibiotics standard for post c/s? On one hand I can see why it'd be a good idea, on the other it would sure be nice to avoid them for baby's sake when b/f.

Thanks,
LisaG


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

No there is no need for antiobiotics as routine after c-section.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LisaG_
*Hey ladies,

Looking for distraction and I was wondering - are antibiotics standard for post c/s? On one hand I can see why it'd be a good idea, on the other it would sure be nice to avoid them for baby's sake when b/f.

Thanks,
LisaG*
I had my IV out within 17 hours after my last csection. To be honest, I am more concerned about post op infection (which isnt uncommon) than the very small effect it has on breastfeeding.
Now, let me say I have no idea if I got them with Jack, but I did with Elizabeth.

What are your concerns with the antibiotics and breastfeeding?

Kim


----------



## Dawnalex (Jan 21, 2004)

Ive had antibiotics with after both my c-sections and im sure i will again.
Im glad i did, i ended up with an infection after i got out of the hosp with Irelend..
I never had any probelms with BF..


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

OTF wrote

Quote:

What are your concerns with the antibiotics and breastfeeding?
Thrush mostly, although I know that's not the end of the world either.

LisaG


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

O ok.

My kids have never had thrush. None of them. I've only known a few babies to have thrush ever. Maybe my kids had it and I didnt know







:

Anyway, I had to take antibiotics after Jack was born, I guess he was 6 weeks old. I got a terrible sinus infection that wiped me out and then got pnemonia. I was on a Zpack. Pretty strong stuff and no thrush.

I guess that was so unimportant compared to the other stuff with my csection. LOL

Now you will have me thinking about it!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow! When I answered I thought I knew it all:LOL

I should have said- I never had them and until now have never heard of such a thing as routine







:

I would also be concerned about thrush, so I hear you on that.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Thrush is a pain! My ds has been fighting it since birth. I don't know where it came from because neither of us have had an antibiotic. Until now. I have a tooth that is dying. They want me to take an antibiotic if it starts to hurt in order to keep it from abcessing. Not fun!

Wish me luck...I'm going on a 12 hour car trip with a toddler and a 10 week old! My MIL is in the hospital (has been for 1.5 weeks...LONG story) and we are going in. Then the next week dh is at a conference and I'm staying with my parents.

None of this really has anything to do with c/b... oh well... I'm a chatter box









Oh, I've started having a ton of soreness in my incision. It hasn't bothered me since about week 2 post c/b. WHy would it be bothering me now??


----------



## Susu (May 31, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by its_our_family_
*Oh, I've started having a ton of soreness in my incision. It hasn't bothered me since about week 2 post c/b. WHy would it be bothering me now??*
someone correct me if i am wrong on this, but i believe this has to do with nerve endings growing back again. this is normal for incision sites or even other injury sites like burns.


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

Can anyone point me to a good website or resource that talks about c-sections, how they're done, what kinds of options there are, etc?

I'm 38 weeks today and my baby is still breech. We're still working on turning her, but I need to get mentally prepared for the possibility that I might need to plan a c-section, and for me that means getting as much information as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tammylc_
*Can anyone point me to a good website or resource that talks about c-sections, how they're done, what kinds of options there are, etc?

I'm 38 weeks today and my baby is still breech. We're still working on turning her, but I need to get mentally prepared for the possibility that I might need to plan a c-section, and for me that means getting as much information as possible.

Thanks.*
My birth plan is one of the first things on this thread if you would like to take a look at it. Also ask as many questions as you need to ask!

Here are some websites that helped me! This site is geared towards plus size people but I think most the information is pertinent to all:
http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/C...vbacindex.html
It looks like a lot of the good stuff on this site is not as available as it once was.









Here is a birthplan for a woman who does not want to room in:
http://www.krysiasweb.net/CBirthPlan.shtml

I used some ideas from this:
http://www.childbirth.org/section/plan.html

Important to read about spinals, I didnt get one but many here have:
http://www.oyston.com/anaes/local/spinalcs.html

Family Centered C-section:
http://pregnancy.about.com/cs/cesare...a/aa072197.htm

More info on epidural and spinal:
http://www.medana.unibas.ch/eng/amnesix1/obst_4c.htm

Recovery info:http://allsands.com/Lifestyles/Pregn...rth_vva_gn.htm


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Tammylc,

You might also find these two articles to be of help. The first one is a doctor's description of an ideal c-s birth. I found it interesting and the recommendations helpful, but I also found it to be challenging because I'm not so sure how easy it would be to find a doc and support staff willing to work with you to create that ideal environment.

The second link is an article from a mom who had planned for a homebirth and then found the baby to be breech - did everything to change it and then found herself having to surrender/make peace with/accept/go through a c/s birth. I found it to be extremely moving - if is from a non-christian goddess perspective -not sure if that will be ok for you or not.

http://www.eheart.com/cesarean/oliver.html

http://www.beliefnet.com/story/61/story_6169_1.html

May your birth be a peaceful and joyous event and may you be lovingly supported through the journey.

LisaG


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I've been thinking...I'm not sure who will mod the c/b forum but we should see about making a sticky out of c/b birth plans! That way OTF wouldn't have to keep putting it back on and ppl like me...wouldn't lose track of theirs and still have it available to others









I have a lot of ideas for tha forum so I hope they open it









Tammy--I hope your babe turns for you! I'm sure you've looked into about everything..if not give the webster technique a try


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

its_our_family - I have indeed checked looked into about everything - and I go leave for my third chiropractor session in about 5 minutes...

LisaG - haven't had a chance yet to look at your links, but that second one sounds about perfect - I'll definitely check it out when I get back. Thanks.

OnTheFence - thanks for the laundry list of links! I'll check those out this afternoon too.

Thanks everyone - I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Tammy-

I'm nak right now, and you've already gotten a lot of good info. so I'll just say 2 things- #1- make certain they do a double layer suture/closure (stronger in future pregnancies than a single layer closure). and #2- take the stool softeners afterwards


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

Just got back from my OB and he's comfortable scheduling a c-section for just after 40 weeks and trying for a VBAC if labour starts naturally prior to that. He would prefer to schedule at 38 or 39 weeks because of my medical situation, basically saying that while my chance of uterine rupture is not greater than anyone else's, and though it's always serious, it would be even more serious for me given my hypercoagulable state and the fact that there's also a risk I'd still have anticoagulants in my system if the rupture happened early on. However, given the relatively small risk and my willingness to change from Lovenox to heparin (heparin has a shorter half life and an antidote) at 38 weeks, he's willing to give it a go. We also talked briefly about banking some of my blood starting at about 32 weeks, just in case. I think I'd feel more comfortable doing that. I'm so relieved... though I'm not sure it'll be easy to get a doula at this late date.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

NHF- I am so glad that you and your OB came to a decision that you are happy/comfortable with.


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

I have an appointment with my newly acquiredOB this afternoon (see a couple posts up for my story). I'm trying to be as prepared for the visit as possible, so I'm writing up a list of goals for the appointment and questions to ask. I'd appreciate any feedback anyone has to offer.

1. Schedule an ultrasound so we can see if there are any identifiable reasons why the baby hasn't and shouldn't turn.

2. Talk about External Cephalic Version - What does it involve, exactly? How often has he done them? What's his success rate? What's his emergency c-section rate following ECV? What are the risks? Am I a good candidate? How soon could one be scheduled?

3. Talk about a c-section - What does it involve, exactly? When, relative to my due date, would he want to schedule it? Would it be possible to wait until I went into labor, rather than scheduling it? What are the pros and cons of scheduling vs. waiting for labor? What are my options - who can be in the room, what kind of anesthesia could be used and what are the effects, what kind of pain relief could be used and what are the effects? Most importantly - how can I make this as much as possible like a "regular" birth, and not like a surgical procedure? How soon can I touch the baby? Hold the baby? Breastfeed? How long would I be in the hospital? Could the baby room-in with me?

Anything else I should ask?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi, I came across this and thought I'd pass it along, just FYI (I wish I had known)

Uterine rupture during a trial of labor after a one- versus two-layer
closure of a low transverse cesarean.

Emmanuel Bujold, Camille Bujold, Robert J. Gauthier; Ste-Justine
Hospital,
University of Montreal, Obstetrics and Gynecology, Montreal, Quebec.
Objective: To determine whether there is a difference in the rate of
symptomatic uterine rupture during a trial of labor (TOL) in women
who had a 1-versus a 2-layer closure of a low transverse cesarean
section (LTCS).

Study Design: Medical records of all women who had a TOL after LTCS
between 1990 and 2000, in our institution were reviewed. The rates of
uterine rupture were compared between women who had a 1-layer at
their previous cesarean section with those who had a 2-layer closure.
Multivariate logistic regression analyses were used to control for
maternal age, birth weight, gestational age, use of epidural,
induction of labor, oxytocin augmentation, prior vaginal delivery and
prior cesarean section for arrest disorders.

Results: There were 1649 women included in the study._ Women with a
previous 1-layer closure (n=398) had a rate of uterine rupture of
3.3%, whereas those with a previous 2-layer closure (n=1251) had a
rate of uterine rupture of 0.6% (p<.001)._ The odds ratio for uterine
rupture in women with a 1-layer closure was 5.2 (95% confidence
interval, 2.1 to 12.8).

Conclusion: A 1-layer closure at the previous LTCS is associated with
a 5-fold greater risk of uterine rupture during a trial of labor for
the subsequent delivery than a 2-layer closure.

Abstracts of the 2001 21st Annual Meeting of the Society for Maternal-
Fetal Medicine. American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology
(supplement) 184(1):S18, 2001.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

hi mamas! Just checking in..

I am loving all this info/links..keep it coming!!!

things have been ok this week. i have been a little weepy thinking about my lost *ideal* birth though..I think I'm driving DH crazy as he doesn't quite get why I keep going over and over everything. i mean he knows *why* and understands to a point, but I think he thinks I should be able to let it go easier than I have i guess..

I've had tons of incision pain latley as well ((its-our_family))..it's wierd too as it's more of a dull burning muscle pain, I guess that does makes sense about the nerve endings growing back/rewiring themselves.

Unfortunatley it was at it's WORST this weekend as my 4 yr old nephew accidentally kicked me in the left part of my incision sat!!! ouch!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I too, am having the pinching pain on my outer incision, it kind of stings, I don't remember it with the last 2


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Jess (and others),

Just to add to the pool of info - here are some articles and links that further debate the advantages/disadvantages of single vs. double. I haven't taken the time to read them.

Am J Obstet Gynecol. 2003 Oct;189(4):925-9.
Uterine rupture, perioperative and perinatal morbidity after
single-layer and double-layer closure at cesarean delivery.

Durnwald C, Mercer B.

Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, MetroHealth Medical
Center, Case Western Reserve University School of Medicine,
Cleveland, Ohio, USA.

OBJECTIVE: This study was undertaken to evaluate the risks and
benefits of single-layer uterine closure at cesarean delivery on
the index and subsequent pregnancy.Study design A retrospective
study of women delivered of their first live-born infants by
primary low transverse cesarean delivery (1989-2001) and their
subsequent pregnancy at our institution was performed.

RESULTS: Of 768 women studied, 267 had single-layer and 501 had
double-layer uterine closures in the index pregnancy. Single-layer
closure was associated with slightly decreased blood loss (646 vs
690 mL, P<.01), operative time (46 vs 52 minutes, P<.001),
endometritis (13.5% vs 25.5%, P<.001), and postoperative stay (3.5
vs 4.1 days, P<.001). In the second pregnancy, prior single-layer
closure was not associated with uterine rupture after a trial of
labor (0% vs 1.2%, P=.30), or other maternal or infant
morbidities. Prior single-layer closure was associated with
increased uterine windows (3.5% vs 0.7%, P=.046) at subsequent
cesarean delivery.

CONCLUSION: Single-layer uterine closure is associated with
decreased infectious morbidity in the index surgery, but not
uterine rupture or other adverse outcomes in the subsequent
gestation.

PMID: 14586327 [PubMed - in process]

The one study that indicates a fourfold increase in risk of rupture with single-layer suture:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q..._uids=12066117
(Note however, that this same researchers also concluded in another study using the same data that there were 2-3 times higher rupture rates based on shorter inter-delivery intervals, so I wonder what else is going on induction-wise in that Montreal tertiary care center. Like maybe high prostaglandin use in vbacs?]

The rest of the studies:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract

LisaG


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Just curious, has anyone managed to get a doc to agree to delaying having the cord cut during a c/s? I'm guessing they'd be a bit squirrley about the potential increased risk of infection having the incision stay open longer.

Thanks,
LisaG


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

None of my OBs would allow delaying, so we banked the cord blood instead.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Too much risk for infection. Plus due to blood incompatibilities I wanted the cord cut immediately!
However you can ask that your DH cut the cord. You have to make arrangements before hand and he has to be quick and respectful of the sterile field.
My husband could have done this but refused. I think if I have another baby I am going to ask my sister to cut it if my husband will not.

Kim


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

Just realized I never posted my birth story!!!







Sorry...it's long though, so be warned! I've never tried to link before, so forgive me if this doesn't work. All in all it was a pretty scary experience, but I'm healing well. Thank you for all your support AND for that birthplan!

http://www.babiesonline.com/babies/f/firstangel/

_Password is angel_

Rachel


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Rachel







the link won't work for me, I would love to read your birth story though! I am so glad you are healing well. Sorry to hear your experience was scary. Please take care of yourself mama!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Jumping in to ask a favor....I don't have time to wade through all the c-birth support threads, but I have a friend who is having a planned section with her second, and I wanted to send her some links to the c-birth plans I've seen mentioned here. Does anyone have any links for me? You can PM me if you don't want to clutter this thread further.

If it's relevant, she had a section with her first (I don't know why) and an ultrasound found a window so they're scheduling her at 38 weeks so she (likely) won't go into labor first.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Quirky_
*Jumping in to ask a favor....I don't have time to wade through all the c-birth support threads, but I have a friend who is having a planned section with her second, and I wanted to send her some links to the c-birth plans I've seen mentioned here. Does anyone have any links for me? You can PM me if you don't want to clutter this thread further.

If it's relevant, she had a section with her first (I don't know why) and an ultrasound found a window so they're scheduling her at 38 weeks so she (likely) won't go into labor first.

Many thanks!!!*
My csection birthplan is the second post on this thread.

Kim


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Oops, guess I should have read further into the thread - I just saw so many on my search for cesarian support I got intimidated.

Does anyone else have one to share? Any and all input appreciated as I know my friend hasn't done a lot of research.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I have one but I'll have to find it. I can try and post it tonight


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Quirky, I didn't have a formal one, but did express these wishes to my ob/gyn and hospital staff. I wanted to keep it simple. They were very good-asking my husband and I for our preferences without our having to make issue of things.

I wanted an epidural.
DH was to be in surgery with me (hospital policy anyway.)
Please tell me when they're about to bring her out.
DH to accompany them to the nursery with her
Stitches, not staples
I wanted to nurse as soon as possible (they had her in my arms within half an hour)
Room-in with baby (also hospital norm)
And the usual baby-related things that you would request with any type of delivery if so inclined-no eye ointment, etc. etc.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

have you noticed how many c/b related threds there are in this forum....


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by its_our_family_
*have you noticed how many c/b related threds there are in this forum....*
Yes, which is why Mothering needs to give us our own forum. I wouldl ove to see a sticky thread of birth plans and pain relief information. Some of these threads are good examples of though provoking, intelligent mothers, faced with a decision to have a csection or choosing one because they feel it is the best option (and not to save their pelvic floor)


----------



## anngwish42 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi all.
I'm mostly just posting in order to be part of the thread. I had my c-section about 5 1/2 weeks ago, on March 10, and I'm still not really over it from an emotional standpoint.
Short version of my birth story: I was in a fairly high-speed head-on car accident five days before my due date, the impact broke my rib and my bag of waters and ripped my placenta off my uterine wall. I had an emergency c-section under general anaesthesia; I didn't get to feel *or* see my son get born. He came out near-dead (an Apgar score of 1 right after birth) and had to spend 9 days in the NICU, and I didn't even get to see him on the first day because I was confined to my bed (and out of my skull on morphine). He wasn't able to eat until he was 5 days old, though on the plus side his first feeding was at my breast and he was given nothing but breastmilk the whole time he was in the hospital.
We're both fine now, at least physically, but I feel robbed of my earliest attachment to him. I had been planning on having a natural midwife-assisted birth in a freestanding birth center, so this was almost the polar opposite of what I wanted. Not being present for his birth, and not being allowed to touch or nurse him in the early days, made me feel really disconnected with him, like he wasn't mine, and it took me a while to get over that feeling. I feel like I have to grieve the loss of his birth at the same time that I have to work overtime to cement my bond to him. The worst part is that even though the accident wasn't at all my fault, I feel like I "failed" at giving birth, like I'm off to a bad start as a mother because I didn't get to have a normal, natural birth.
I'm so glad that a thread like this is here; I don't know anyone who's had a c-section to talk to...


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

anngwish42









We are all here to listen while you work through this, take your time at coming to peace with your birth, and congratulations on the birth of your son


----------



## isabellesmom (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi,

I'm new to mothering.com forums and I just want to say it's wonderful to see well participated forum like this - does a lot for insecure first time mothers like me!

I just want to say to anngwish42 not to think too much about being detached from baby. I had a elective c section, then went into labour earlier than elected date and then elected c-section again after delayed dilation. Went into emotional stress (long story) two weeks prior and wasn't coping basically. I know exactly what you mean by feeling detached. For about 6 weeks after, I really couldn't bond with isabelle and much as I felt guilty about it, I really just couldn't feel very much. I believe I was very much borderline postnatally depressed. Isabelle is now 10 weeks old and I can only say in hindsight that I am just so glad she is alive and happy and kicking and even crying. There could be so many things that could go wrong and if all we are missing out is the experience of the birth or the bonding, then we have to get over it.

BTW, I was 100% into a natural birth, minimal pain killers, the use of natural therapies throughout pregnancy and during birth and breastfeeding baby until she's 18 months old. Instead, my labour bag of natural remedies were unopened, I had a c-section and had to forgo breastfeeding after 6 weeks and had to cope with depression before and after the birth. Am feeling much better now but had my fair share of resentment and frustration.

I just want to say, don't focus on the negatives; there will always be something to pick on. We've been through 9 months of pregnancy and made it through and have a beautiful baby - think of those out there who don't make it through.....


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

RacheePoo, here's your link. What a story!

http://www.babiesonline.com/babies/f/firstangel/


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow, more new people coming through... welcome, everyone. It really touches me to read everyone's stories... there are so many different paths we have taken to arrive here.

I'm 37 wks along, still planning to VBAC. I'm realizing I probably need to open my mind a little bit more to having the baby...







Ds was 2 1/2 wks late, and part of me feels more inclined to mentally prepare for going "overdue" and then dealing with the pressure to have a repeat C, but I realize that it would probably be more productive (though maybe a little more scary) to be more "open" to the idea of actually going into labor sometime in the next few weeks...









I don't especially enjoy my prenatal appts with the "non-good" drs. at my practice,







, but I try to make them as brief as possible and to laugh about the stupid things said afterward...

It really amazes me to think that there will be another person in our family soon.

Oh, I thought of something else... I think some of you are following the elective c/s thread... I'm not going to post there again, but I wanted to make it clear that I'm against 1st time, totally frivolous electives cesareans (the "convenience" procedures), not repeat cesareans for moms who've already had a C and opt to go that route for a subsequent child. I don't think I even see choosing a *repeat* cesarean as being "elective"... it's basically the choice some people make in looking at the risks, their bodies, etc.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by KKmama_
*I'm 37 wks along

Oh, I thought of something else... I think some of you are following the elective c/s thread... I'm not going to post there again, but I wanted to make it clear that I'm against 1st time, totally frivolous electives cesareans (the "convenience" procedures), not repeat cesareans for moms who've already had a C and opt to go that route for a subsequent child. I don't think I even see choosing a *repeat* cesarean as being "elective"... it's basically the choice some people make in looking at the risks, their bodies, etc.*
WOW!! Time flies!! 37 weeks!!!

I agree







I did not have an elective c/b...I had a repeat







I chose it but only because that is what I felt was the right thing for me. If I were to have another babe I might feel differently


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi everyone and







to all the newbies.

I had a very odd conversation with my cousin, who, coincidentally, had her dd 3.5 hours after my ds was born, on the same day. She also had a c/s. I had a very long (23 hours), very annoying labor (posterior baby who wouldn't engage, so I was on my back with back labor for half of it b/c my water spontaneously broke at 3cm). I was exhausted (no sleep for 36 hours), hungry, and mad that I ended up with a c/b, but did it b/c, at the time, it seemed like the best decision for my ds.

Anyway, my cousin was in labor for about 11 hours (after a full night's sleep) but she only knew that she was in labor b/c her bag of waters sprung a slow leak, and the monitors said she was having contractions. She didn't feel a contraction until she was 6cm, and then she zoomed from 6cm-10cm in under 2 hours. She pushed for 2+ hours and decided she'd had enough pushing (baby was doing fine), she was tired, and, b/c her mom had her via c/s 30+ years ago due to a too small pelvis (I can't remember the acronym at the moment), she assumed she also had a too small pelvis (determined by x-ray while in labor - ha) and she requested a c/s (her dr. wanted her to keep pushing but b/c my cousin is an RN, relented). So basicallly, she only felt contractions and/or pushed for less then 5 hours. She was totally ok with it, and plans to have her next by elective repeat.

Now I'm trying not to judge, but I was SO MAD at her for being so ok with things and for requesting a c/b when there really wasn't any valid medical reason for it. I guess, in all honesty, I was mad b/c I did so much to try to avoid a c/b, and I felt so robbed of my desired birth experience. And I know there are other women who feel as I do that there was likely no reason she needed a c/b (baby was 21.5" and 7 lbs. 14 oz.). Why make that choice? I just don't understand it. Of course, maybe I should since she also thinks my AP ways are weird.

Forgive me if I offended anyone -- it wasn't my intention. Just trying to figure out my feelings on this.


----------



## anngwish42 (Apr 17, 2004)

Henry's_Mamma, I think you have every right to be mad at your cousin for the reasons you've given. You endured what you viewed as a tragic birth outcome, and she asked for the same outcome and acts like it's perfectly acceptable.
Now, if you TOLD her you were mad at her, or thought her decision was poorly thought out, then you'd be rude and judgemental. But thinking to yourself that her attitude bothers you is reasonable. Frankly, it bothers me too.
I've noticed, as I've related the circumstances of my birth to friends and acquaintances, that those who think c-sections are normal tend to be dismissive of my distress over the birth. They'll be all consoling over the fact that I was in a car accident, and the fact that I broke my rib, but a couple of times when I've said how upset I was that I had to have a c-section, I've heard things like, "Oh, well you might well have ended up having one anyway, that's not really like getting hurt from the accident". Some people just think c-sections are okay for whatever reason rather than being a last medical resort, and while they're entitled to their opinions, we're entitled to be quietly ticked off at them.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I agree, being *quietly* ticked is ok. I was upset when I had such a battle trying to BF my first babe, when other women who never had a moments pain nursing and babies who latched beautifully, quit at 6 weeks to be able to go out more often.

I was *quietly* mad, so I know where you are coming from.

I decided that even though I was sure I knew the whole story, maybe there was more going on inside of them that I didn't know about, and maybe that path was what they needed to do -and tried to assume there were other/deeper/less selfish reasons.

It is always hard when you want something so badly and can't have it, and others could have it, and don't seem to want it







.

Just know, that most of us have felt how you feel, most of us while grateful our babies were born healthy, were hurt by the loss of the natural birth experience, we understand why you are upset by the loss of that, and we understand how that complicates any future births, and nothing related to birth will be simple again. It's a loss and we understand and hear how you are feeling







.


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

An update...

I had my external cephalic version this morning, but it didn't work. Little Bean looked great on the monitor before the procedure, and I was not in a tremendous amount of pain or discomfort, but they could only get her to turn so far, and then her heart rate would go down. We tried twice, and the same thing happened both times. We didn't want to stress the baby any more, so we stopped. Her heartbeat recovered well and was racing away in her typical 150-160 range when they unhooked the monitors. She gave a great big kick when we got them all off - I don't think she likes monitors very much. And she's been squirming around plenty since then, so it would appear that she weathered the procedure well. I've promised her that all the poking is now done, and she can just relax until it's time to come out.

I'm feeling surprisingly little soreness in my abdomen - less, in fact, than when my midwives tried a week ago. Probably because the doctors didn't have to fight with my uterus because of the terbutaline shot.

So unless Little Bean decides to flip on her own, we'll be delivering via c-section a week from today (1 day after my due date). I doubt that she will turn - she was very very active last night, and I could tell that she was trying really, really hard to get head down, but the same thing would happen - she'd get so far, and then just pop back up. I don't know if there's some obstruction in my uterus that's blocking the way, or if her cord is too short and gets compressed when she tries to turn, but at this point I'm pretty sure there's probably a physiological reason that she's head-up. I just found out yesterday that 3 of my paternal grandmother's babies were breech, so maybe it's something genetic.

Emotionally, I'm pretty numb right now. When I was hooked up to the monitor after the procedure, every time I would start to cry the baby's heart rate would jump up, and I'd feel bad for causing her even more stress, so I've just been trying to remain as calm as possible. She's had a rough day. And so have I.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Tammy-

I am sorry that it did not work for you. I think you did the right thing by stopping the ECV, remember to listen to your instincts and you will be able to do what your baby needs.

I can't remember, have you tried the Webster Technique?

If you've tried Webster and now ECV without results, there may well be good reason for this babe not to turn and I believe it's wise to respect that.








sounds like you've had a rough day.


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

Webster, moxibustion, tilt board, handstands and somersaults under water, pusatilla, warm baths, cold packs on my fundus, talking to the baby, visualization...

Definitely can't be accused of not trying...

My plan for my birth was to listen to my body and do what it told me I needed to do. This isn't the message I was expecting to hear, but clearly I still need to listen to it.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## AnaNicole (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear that nothing worked. I've been thinking about you. And, sounds like your baby will be born on my birthday (the 26th!). Great day to be born, I must say!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Tammy, I'm sorry that this has caused you much heartache. To hear you were crying....that is sad. You do need time to greive the loss of the birth you were planning, and I certainly don't want to invalidate any of those feelings.

But I think since it's apparent you are going to have a C/S that you might consider just "going with it" and thinking of it in a positive way. There are many nice benefits to having a scheduled C/S. I had an absolutely wonderful birth expereince, recovered very quickly (3 weeks post-partum my mother came to town to "help me" and instead we spent the week sightseeing and shopping, lol). I was so excited on the way to the hospital that morning, there was no pain or distraction from labour, etc. I was with my baby right afterwards and she never left me except to be weighed each night. It really can be a wonderful birth experience, and I encourage you to embrace it and try to look forward to it, while still allowing yourself to grieve for the birth plan you lost.


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

Tammy ...







. I'm sorry things didn't go as you wished, but trusting your instincts is probably best for both of you, even if its hard. Feel free to post here over your grief and frustration. We're hear to help and listen.


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

I am attempting to become more positive about my pending delivery, and to make it the best possible experience that it can be. But it's not a switch I can turn off and on at will, so it's going to take me some time to get there.

I've seen a couple birth plans on here, and I'll be be looking at those as I write my own. I'd appreciate hearing from people about things that I should take to the hospital with me, as well as any special advice for optimizing my recovery afterwards.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tammylc_
*Webster, moxibustion, tilt board, handstands and somersaults under water, pusatilla, warm baths, cold packs on my fundus, talking to the baby, visualization...

Definitely can't be accused of not trying...

My plan for my birth was to listen to my body and do what it told me I needed to do. This isn't the message I was expecting to hear, but clearly I still need to listen to it.*
Tammy I posted on your other thread but I want to say I wish I had the time you have and I wish I had had the selflessness and courage to listen more closely to my body during my first pregnancy. I think you are going to be a terrific mom!









I hope you can go on to have a wonderful csection, in just the fact that you be meeting this beautiful baby and also in knowing that you did everything you could.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tammylc_
*I am attempting to become more positive about my pending delivery, and to make it the best possible experience that it can be. But it's not a switch I can turn off and on at will, so it's going to take me some time to get there.

I've seen a couple birth plans on here, and I'll be be looking at those as I write my own. I'd appreciate hearing from people about things that I should take to the hospital with me, as well as any special advice for optimizing my recovery afterwards.*
{{{Tammy}}}

Just by reading your posts I know you are going to come out of this okay, and I think you will even surprise yourself!

Some things I think would be great is to bring a boppy pillow for breastfeeding, hard candy to suck on, socks for cold feet in the OR, massage oils, your own pillow - loose clothing and granny panties (unfortunately those thongs and bikins do not do to well after a csection) Good toilet paper (trust me on this), good kleenex (trust me on this) I brought my own pads because I didn't like theirs but I will say I did wear their net underwear!









And as soon as you can, move, walk, cough, move, walk, cough and fart.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Take the stool softeners they offer you, and whatever amount of pain meds you need to GET MOVING!


----------



## isabellesmom (Apr 16, 2004)

I had my c-section too and despite all that I read (and I read a lot!) about it, I was totally unprepared for it. I think my body went into shock during the procedure. In hind sight, it wasn't that bad, but I am hopeless when it comes to needles and stuff so....

Some things to think about:

Ask for catheter to be put in after epidural/spinal has been done - you won't feel a thing

If you need painkillers - ask for it. I didn't because I wanted to breastfeed and didn't want medications going through my breastmilk - not sure which is worse, nursing my baby in pain or having to worry about medications in milk??!!

Get lots of rest in the day - you will need all the energy when you do night feeds

Whilst you have a week, try to prepare yourself emotionally and physiologically for breastfeeding - I thought breastmilk naturally comes in after birth so was struggling to recover as well as to increase milk supply - very emotionally draining and physically tiring (trust me)

Honestly, refrain from solid foods (if you can) until you pass your first wind and try not to eat too much at each meal - I had strange gassy abdominal discomfort that was beyond control when I ate too much. I was fed jello and soups until I passed wind which was on day 2

Unless there is any infection etc, have them remove catheter sooner better than later and any other contraptions in you. I had two drainage cannisters in my wound area and was walking around with that for about 3 days because the doctor refused to remove them yet in case of infection (although nothing was coming out of it?!). Anyway,going to the toilet for whatever was a pain and so was bathing and it was painful to see two tubes sticking out of you attached to two cannisters (the size of sports water bottles)! Absolutely hated that!

Having said all that - relax and enjoy the last moments of your pregnancy. I do miss being pregnant and that round belly of mine!

Hope this helps!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is some advice on breastfeeding:

If you want to breastfeed, determined to breastfeed you will.
I breastfed my first child in a coma like state. My second child was adopted and he latch right on, my third child wasnt really into nursing until he was over 13 hours old.

I think boards like this and some books try to scare you. sure people have trouble breastfeeding, but let me tell you, its not all that difficult -- even after a csection.
Key things to remember. Try to nurse your baby the first hour after birth. You may need help doing this. One of the reasons I got an epidural vs a spinal is because I wanted to be able to sit up more in the bed and they wouldnt let me with a spinal with my first. I had Jack latched to the breast in about 3o minutes from birth. Keep offering the breast and let baby lay on the breast. Drink plenty of fluids and my recommendation is to eat when you feel ready, no matter what the drs and nurses say. I did and it paid off and made my last recovery easier! I was starved the first time and it was bad news. You can alievate and get your system moving by "rocking". Rock in your bed or in a chair. Request a rocker from the nursery. Be sure to say no bottles and pacis, room in, and keep putting baby to breast. For first time moms it take 4-5 days for milk to come in. Mine came in sooner -- like 48 hours!
Don't worry about drugs getting into your milk. Its better to be pain free than be in pain and try to nurse. Its just not good for you or your baby to be like that. Al my babies did fine and so do thousands other, with worse narcotics. And go have with the narcotics too, take them about 15-30 min before you know you are going to be doing a lot of moving around -- like taking a shower, taking a short trip in the car, taking a poop -- you get my drift.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

tammy--- Ok, i haven't read what others have said so I might repeat.

Get up and move ASAP! The sooner you get up and around the sooner you fart







Take the stool softener

When they remove the catheter...RELAX as much as possible. With T I was very tense, the catheter snapped out and bruised my urethra (is that where urine comes out??) It hurt for months to pee. With B I relaxed and eerything went fine.

Talk to your anesth. during surgery. Tell him how you feel. If you feel dizzy let him know. You don't want to pass out. Do NOT be afraid to ask about every sensation you feel. Even if you feel silly asking you will feel better emotionally if you feel better physically.

Take pain meds if you need them! You will enjoy your first days as a mom much better if you are able to be comfortable. If the meds they have you on make you feel loopy ask for something different.

Oh, when you get up and move stand upright. If you stand and stetch you are better off. if you hunch over it is just harder in the long run.

There will be things that happen that you don't expect. Thats just life but if you go in with an open mind you should do great!!


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Tammy,

I had trouble urinating after my catheter came out. After trying several different things, I found that a sitz bath worked wonders to help me urinate.

I used the moist wipes they gave me for Bodhi's diaper changes for myself - I was pretty tender and swollen down there after the birth (go figure - Bodhi didn't even drop!), and the wipes were much better than the hospital TP (don't flush them though!)

If you have gas pain, they should offer you a chewable tablet to help alleviate it (generic Gas-X) - ask for it if you need it. Walking will also help relieve the gas pain.

I am 8 wks out from my second CB - I agonized over VBAC versus CB, but my body sent me a strong message that VBAC was not an option. Be secure in trusting your body!

Good Luck!

Deb


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for the tips - please keep them coming. Especially any about what to take to the hospital. Since I was planning a homebirth I don't have even the slightest clue what's supposed to be in my hospital bag for a regular delivery, let alone a c-section!

Question on vaccination. I am planning to selectively vaccinate. I was definitely planning to delay the early Hep B vacc - I'm negative, and since it's mostly a sexually transmitted infection, I see no reason to get it until my child approaches sexual maturity.

But... I know if can also be transmitted in a medical setting, and now that my birth will be much more medicalized, I'm wondering if the potential benefits might outweigh the potential risks. Does anyone have any sense of how much/little a c-section increases the chance of the baby contracting Hep B?


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Arg, my son deleted a huge post. I wanted to ask the difference between staples and stitches. I had staples last time and hated them and would at least like to voice my opinion when I see the OB later next month (I only see him once and he'll decide what's happening to me).

Also, I was put to sleep last time because it was an emergency but I never do well in the recovery room after surgery. One of the Dr's in the prenatal clinic said if I have another section, they'll probably do it the same way because I'm overweight







: (That's why they didn't want to do a section in the first place but things took another turn). Is there really a danger to do an epidural or spinal if you're overweight?


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tammylc_
*Thanks for the tips - please keep them coming. Especially any about what to take to the hospital. Since I was planning a homebirth I don't have even the slightest clue what's supposed to be in my hospital bag for a regular delivery, let alone a c-section!

Question on vaccination. I am planning to selectively vaccinate. I was definitely planning to delay the early Hep B vacc - I'm negative, and since it's mostly a sexually transmitted infection, I see no reason to get it until my child approaches sexual maturity.

But... I know if can also be transmitted in a medical setting, and now that my birth will be much more medicalized, I'm wondering if the potential benefits might outweigh the potential risks. Does anyone have any sense of how much/little a c-section increases the chance of the baby contracting Hep B?*
Zero.

I do recommend Vitamin K, because your baby because of her/his position may be wedged in there and they may have to be forced or pushed out of their home. Delay as much things after delivery as you can. Even a bath. Bathing a newborn causes their temp to drop and then your baby may have to go to the heat lamp. Even Jack who was not bathed was "threatened" the heat lamps -- luckily my sister is an RN and we bound him close to me so he would not be taken (I had one of these great wonderful old school nursery nurses, a blessing and a curse!) Anyway we had Jack bathed the night before we went home and I got watch and participate. We also did not do PKU until right before we left.

Kim


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bwylde_
*Arg, my son deleted a huge post. I wanted to ask the difference between staples and stitches. I had staples last time and hated them and would at least like to voice my opinion when I see the OB later next month (I only see him once and he'll decide what's happening to me).

Also, I was put to sleep last time because it was an emergency but I never do well in the recovery room after surgery. One of the Dr's in the prenatal clinic said if I have another section, they'll probably do it the same way because I'm overweight







: (That's why they didn't want to do a section in the first place but things took another turn). Is there really a danger to do an epidural or spinal if you're overweight?*
Carla, I am a fat chic. Weighing 240-250 at delivery of both my babies. Dylan's birthmother was 260. We did not have GA, in fact its DANGEROUS! Increased risk of maternal death.









Tell them you want sutures, they are so much better and my scar this time looks so much better. I felt better put together. With my first I kept being paranoid my guts were going to come out and some of the staples got twisted.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by OnTheFence_
*Carla, I am a fat chic. Weighing 240-250 at delivery of both my babies. Dylan's birthmother was 260. We did not have GA, in fact its DANGEROUS! Increased risk of maternal death.







*
See, that's what I thought. As I got bigger, I'd always choose alternatives to GA for surgery if it were availible. Some of the Dr's at the clinic seem to want to make pregnancy miserable for anyone who isn't at their ideal weight











*Quote:*

Tell them you want sutures, they are so much better and my scar this time looks so much better. I felt better put together. With my first I kept being paranoid my guts were going to come out and some of the staples got twisted.








Yeah, my scar looks like a trainwreck still (of course the fact I have a huge bulging hernia on top of this lovely mess doesn't do much for how it looks, but my belly stays under wraps anyway







). My incision didnt close properly and I had a lot of seepage problems. I had to go in 3 times for problems....maybe with that on my record, they'll use the other route.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My ob wouldn't do sutures. I had staples both times and had problems the first time with them twisting. The scond time she was mich mre careful.

My scar looked great both times


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I've had stitches and staples, and I much prefer the stitches as well, the dissolving ones









As far as I know Kim is right about General Anesthesia upping the risk of maternal death, and esp in higher weight patients. My OB and I decided on a spinal again for me, as I had no problems with the other 2 spinals, but when discussing it she said that she felt epidural was mainly the way to go in higher weight patients, as simply there can be more to go through surgically, and she said generally higher weight patients take longer to do a c-section on







. Anywho- so maybe you should go with Kim's suggestion of epidural- even though I was quite happy with the spinals I had. The thing with the spinal is that it wears off sooner, which, if you have any complications would be a bad thing- after the unexpected length of time my last surgery took (had trouble getting him out, and had a lot of repair work to do), if by some chance I ever get pregnant again, I will choose epidural.

For what to take to the hospital- I brought comfy yoga pants and tank tops, my own undies and nursing bras, socks and slippers, my own shampoo, conditioner, lotion and make-up---- I feel better in my own clothes and I shower/wash my hair just as soon as I can- I feel better walking the halls in clothes (as opposed to those silly gowns) and I feel like less of a "sick person" that way. I also bring goodies for the nurses (this last time I brought them 2 dozen Crispy Kremes







) Don't forget the camera and camcorder of course









I too would (did) skip the hep B vax (here they don't give it until 2 weeks anyway- but we still haven't done it







), but did have them give the vit. K shot.

ITA that BFing can be hard no matter what kind of birth you have- but--it could be easy too!







Put babe to breast constantly, room-in and ask to see the LC even if you don't think you need her







. My milk came in at 5 days for my first 2 and in under 48 hours with my third.

HTH! Sorry it's disjointed I'm nak









OH_ deny the eye ointment- there is no reason for it with a c-section, and my son has a clogged tear duct (still at 3 months) b/c of it


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I think epidural vs Spinal is something Tammy needs to be armed with before ever going for her csection. I know that due to the position of Elizabeth they had a difficult time getting her out and they had more repair work than needed. I felt the whole thing. I didn't want to chance a spinal again. At least with an epidural they can keep dosing you! OBs like spinals because they are quick and supposedly have a better block. With my epidural I did feel pushing and manipulating but at least I was "prepared" this time for it and it didn't phase me.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

No eye ointment, if they try to argue it say how the hell are they going to get a std coming out a hole in your front? They can't argue with that! :LOL

I also agree with the getting into your own clothes and fixing up. Helps you feel better! And being nice to your nurses GOES A long way. Even the ones that act like bitches. I also say bring them food -- and I don't mean a fruit basket, something really yummy like chocolate and sugar.









Were you having a doula before? Maybe she can do post partum care?


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

It amazes me how much practices differ from hospital to hospital. I'll tell you my experience so you can glean some ideas from that.

If you want to see the birth, talk to your OB about setting up a mirror. I was apparently one of the very few who wanted to watch, but they were great and set up a mirror for me (as it turned out, I was too distracted to watch, lol).

They said they'd never put a cath in before I was anaesthetized - harder on everybody. But I suppose it's good to ask! Getting it out was no problem either, though I was super nervous it would hurt. Bless those nurses - they waited until I had a full bladder, then while I sat on the potty and peed they took it out - I barely felt anything!

I loved that mesh underwear, lol.

Anyways, back to the birth! DH went to DD as soon as she was out of me. He cut the cord, they swaddled her, and immediately gave her to him. He held her by my face while they stitched me up. He then went with her to the nursery where they just weighed her, and gave her a quick lookover. No ointments or anything at that time - they were very big on promoting bonding at this hospital. By the time I got to the recovery room, DH and DD were right there, and she went to the breast immediately. We had about two hours together, then they took her to get her eye goop, which really wasn't at all as bad as I thought it would be. I didn't fight them on this - they had done so much I'd asked for and I just felt this wasn't important enough to me to push for. DH was always with her when she went to the nursery (after that time, she only went to be weighed each night, and I often went with her for the exercise). I wanted to make sure nobody tried to give her paci's or formula, etc. but honestly the hospital was so pro-BFing there was really no risk of that.

I am a bit confused that some say they couldn't sit up to nurse. I had an automatic adjustable bed and could move myself up and down at will. This actually made breastfeeding a cinch. Also, FWIW, I never used my Boppy. The hospital bed had side rails and I found it easier to use regular pillows - I could squish them and move them to exactly where I needed them. DD's weight was on my upper belly because that's where she had to be to reach my breasts, lol, so there was never any issue of the incision getting in the way. I also wore the hospital gowns the whole time because they snapped open for easy breastfeeding and were so easy to nurse in.

Basically, DD lived on my chest. She nursed as often as possible, and would fall asleep and stay on my chest. It was great, really - I would adjust the bed up, nurse her, she'd fall asleep, then I'd just push the down button and we'd both be asleep in no time! I wish I'd had that adjustable bed at home! My milk came in less then 36 hours after the birth.

I had narcotic analgesics for the first 24 hours, and drank only broth for dinner that night (mine was in the morning). But, I was up and walking around at 10 pm that night. It actually felt good and really helps with recovery. After 24 hours they switched me to just regular anaesthetics and as long as I took it every few hours, I honestly felt no pain at all.

I declined the Hep B shot. Unless your child comes out very sick and there's a chance of a blood transfusion, the chances of getting it are close to nothing. The only reason they give Hep B shots to newborns is b/c that's the best time to "catch" everybody, since vaginal birth mamas are often gone by 48 hours. Really, all this baloney about your newborn catching a sexually-transmitted-dirty-needle disease are such a load of crap. And while I am not anti-vax, I do think it's a rotten idea to challenge the immune system of such a young baby, especially when we KNOW that their immune systems are not mature. I didn't any flack about refusing it, just nodded my head when they said I should do it some time before DD comes into regular contact with other kids (yeah, all those playground-drug-addicts,







: ).

My biggest advice to you is find out what hospital policies are. Ask all the questions beforehand so you can be prepared and know what needs to be said and what will be taken care of.

Good luck!!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Piglet68_
*We had about two hours together, then they took her to get her eye goop, which really wasn't at all as bad as I thought it would be. I didn't fight them on this - they had done so much I'd asked for and I just felt this wasn't important enough to me to push for.*
This is the same reason I didn't *push* about the eye ointment- my first 2 had it with no ill-effects, now I know why I should've pushed for it- poor boys tear duct







, if it doesn't clear on it's own by sometime around 1 year, they will start pushing to surgically repair it, even my pediatrician said what a shame it was, as there was just no reason for him to have the eye ointment, and it is well known to cause clogged ducts







. So- now I say- PUSH!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Begin in recovery doing abdominal strengthening exercises. I got a list I followed from Having Twins by Elizabeth Noble but I'm sure you can find them elsewhere - mine were specific to c-birth recovery. Nobody could believe how fast I recovered, incl. the hospital nurses and my own doctor.

Regarding bfing: while I agree that determination is the most important factor, I do not agree that it doesn't have to be difficult. I had nightmare bf beginnings with all three of mine, but I was determined to get past them and I did. If you have trouble, it's not a reason to quit, usually.

You really don't need to take much with you. I think the most important things are anything that will make you more comfortable. The toilet paper is a great idea!


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

What painkillers did everyone use and what did you think of it? I'd done very little research and so just took what they gave me. Mine was Oxycontin in the hospital and Percocet at home, but I'd like to find something that makes my head feel a little less dense should I end up with a c/b with DD#2... though it certainly did the trick.

With DD, she was taken to be bathed in the station in the surgery and was then given to DH who held her near me while I was being stitched up. My left arm (the one not hooked up to the IV) was free and I was able to touch her. Weighing, etc. was not done until much later in my room. She never left my sight. I spent no time in recovery and went right back to my room after being stitched up. DD was given to me for nursing practically the second I was wheeled back to the room. Somebody elevated me, I assume it was the nurse. DD was very alert and had freaked out the surgical nurse that bathed her because she was tracking her with her eyes.

I'd had a spinal as leaving in an epidural was not an option (I'd be starting Lovenox, an anticoagulant, within a few hours... dangerous combo with an epi).

We waived the eye goop, the HepB and the Vitamin K shot. The only thing we were given grief about was the Vitamin K, but since (1) DD had a 50% chance of inheriting FVL from me and being hypercoagulable; (2) the rate of pediatric strokes from clotting are second only to geriatric strokes; and (3) DD had my preg. hormones running through her system, I didn't want to risk the Vitamin K shot. They sent three different peds in to talk some "sense" into me, but it did help that I'd discussed it with DD's ped (who didn't have privileges at the hospital in question) and had a doctor's note indicating that he supported our position.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi ladies,

Great info to print out - thank you to all who've added their words of wisdom.

Just curious - what is the typical length of stay with a c/s? With my uterine surgery I had it early morning and felt good enough that I was discharged late afternoon of the following day. It was nice to be back in my own home space away from the hustle and bustle of the hospital. I'm guessing if a typical v/b stay is 48 hours that c/s is at least a day longer than that?

LisaG


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

One more question (for now







),

I'm a bit confused on a spinal - I assumed that they could redose you like an epidural if needed, but based on some of the comments I've read it doesn't seem like it?

Sounds like the advantages of a spinal are it's quicker/easier for the anesthesiologist to do?

And sounds like an epidural can be left in longer and used to dose pain meds through post procedure?

LisaG


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

My son was born 9:33 Monday night and I was released around 4pm on Thursday. I could of stayed longer if I wanted to, but I wanted to get home (plus they needed the beds and I couldn't begrudge a woman who just given birth a bed when I would of rather of been home).

When I went home, I had no pain meds. I felt great! I can't remember what they gave me in the hospital, but it was in suppository form. I didn't even have any my last day in and I felt fine (and I'm usually a wimp when it comes to pain). I realize not all women would feel that good (the poor person in the next roo had a really rough time and was in a lot of pain. I felt so bad for her. She didn't even have her baby with her most of the time while she was there







).

Oh, that reminds me, did you guys room in? I'm so glad we were able to. I think if I have to have another this time, I'll either co-sleep or have the little bassinette right beside my bed the whole time as I never thought to last time. We weren't really bothered much last time except when they gave me meds, meals and to check on the baby. I really liked that.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I believe most anesthesiologists prefer the spinal not b/c of ease, but b/c they feel it gives a better block, from what I have been told, and I can attest that for my 3 births the spinal was perfect. (Kim had a different experience







).

I had Sean on Friday morning and was discharged Sunday morning (on my own request, they wanted me to stay, but did give me the ok to leave early- it wasn't leaving AMA, although they'd have preferred I stay another day). I feel I left the hospital too soon and another day would've been good for me. (although I'd do it again- leaving early that is







) The biggest thing I missed from the hospital upon coming home was the motorized bed to get me comfy.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I had demerol.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LisaG_
*Hi ladies,

Great info to print out - thank you to all who've added their words of wisdom.

Just curious - what is the typical length of stay with a c/s? With my uterine surgery I had it early morning and felt good enough that I was discharged late afternoon of the following day. It was nice to be back in my own home space away from the hustle and bustle of the hospital. I'm guessing if a typical v/b stay is 48 hours that c/s is at least a day longer than that?

LisaG*
With my first one, 96 hours though I needed more time. My second one 48 hours. I think the next time I will stay 72 hours, just because I have other kids at home and I got worn out quickly but I felt great the day I left!

Kim


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LisaG_
*One more question (for now







),

I'm a bit confused on a spinal - I assumed that they could redose you like an epidural if needed, but based on some of the comments I've read it doesn't seem like it?

Sounds like the advantages of a spinal are it's quicker/easier for the anesthesiologist to do?

And sounds like an epidural can be left in longer and used to dose pain meds through post procedure?

LisaG*
thats right, epidural can be redosed and you can have it post surgery with a pcap right into your spine. this is what I did or you can up for a duramorph injection for a longer block in the epi.

Spinals cannot be redosed. For girls like us with uterine anomalies, I dont recommend them. When they open you up to get your baby out they don't know what kind of work they might have to do to get them out or repair work they may have to do. With a spinal they have a limited amount of time and that is it, when it runs out, they just drug you out of your mind and give you amnesia medication.

My epidural was put in 10-15 minutes before in my labor and delivery room. I was very relaxed and they had some students in there to watch the guy do it. I hand picked the guy who did the proceedure too. My sister helped me arch my back and she massaged my shoulders while my head was literally in her breasts! The deadening shot hurt worse going in. I was very nervous and kept asking when it was going to work. It was a very weird sensation to loose the feeling in my lower half but I could still move my legs! I was in good spirits but kept asking a million questions. The more people talked to me the better I felt. (no one said anything to me the first time!)


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

DD was born at exactly midnight Monday/Tuesday and I went home Friday morning. I'd been in hospital labouring for the previous 24 hours as well (water broke and DD hadn't dropped, so we went to the hospital to make sure everything was OK). I could have been discharged Thursday, but took the extra day only because our bedroom at the time was up a very steep flight of stairs and I didn't quite feel up to that on the Thursday.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I had a narcotic analgesic delivered via IV for the first 24 hours after my C/S. After that, it was oral tylenol with codeine. I was worried about going off the IV drugs thinking I'd be in pain (when I was feeling NO pain at all) but at the same time, I didn't want to be on them long b/c of nursing DD. The Tylenol 3's did wonders and by the time I left the hospital I was just on regular tylenol.

I stayed the full four days. Without a child at home that time, I was actually really enjoying my stay, lol. DH had a cot and spent nights with me, he fetched me fresh groceries to eat (I had a private room with a mini-fridge. That and the TV remote, plus the adjustable bed...DD and I felt like we were on vacation in a nice hotel, lol.

I'm not sure what I'll do this time around, b/c I have DD now, so may cut it a bit short. If my recovery is like the first time, I probably will. Also, I got flack from one pediatrician about DD losing weight around day 3. If I was home, maybe they'd leave me alone, lol. But I also hadn't picked out a ped and so this time I will find one who is not so weight-obsessed (read: formula pushing) and it may not be an issue.


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

Pain Meds : I had an epidural with duramorph injected into prior to removal of the epi.cath. I had no pain for a good 12-18 hours post c/b, but the duramorph made me very itchy. After that I was offered Percocet or 600 mg. of Motrin. I took the Motrin and that was sufficient for me. I gradually weaned myself down to lower doses . By 2 weeks pp, I was only taking 1 Advil when I really needed it, usually only when I over did it.

Hospital Stay: I went into labor at 9pm on a Sunday, was admitted to the hosp. at 10am on Monday, had ds at 8pm Monday night, and went home around 2pm on Friday. My ob would've released me on Thursday except ds was severely jaundiced and under the bili lights and I didn't want to go home until he could go home with me, so I stayed the extra day. A four day stay is pretty standard in my area.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

pain meds--It was standard to keep the epi fo 24 hours







but mine was out at 6 or 7 hours post-op...I begged!! I was on percocet the rest of the time. I was out of bed at about 8.5 hours pp (after I could feel my legs). My son was in special care so I wanted to get to him ASAP!!

I was admitted on Thursday morning. My c/b was complete by 9:45. I was released early saturday afternoon. I would have been released earlier but there was some confusion. I was waiting for the nurse to come get me and she was waiting for me to leave!

I loved the mesh undies too!!

I brought my own clothes. As soon as the IVs and such were out I took a shower and changed.

Advice about your first shower...or even second and third... if it is in your room and a private shower get dh to take it with you







Dh took one with me and he was able to help balance me and be there if I felt a bit dizzy. He is also a great back washer


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Yes, take showers with someone with you and don't get up from the toilet too fast. I passed out at home in the middle of a shower! I also got faint after having my first bowel movement.

The things we discuss here at Mothering. LOL


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi all, I've just started a meetup group for cesarean support for those who have had one. It's so we can discuss in person how this has affected our lives. Go to www.meetup.com and do a topic search for cesarean. I hope the link works! Thanks!


----------



## anngwish42 (Apr 17, 2004)

My $0.02:

Pain Meds - I had my c-section under general anaesthesia because it was an emergency, and I was on IV-administered morphine for the next day or so, with one of those nifty little buttons that you can push to get the morphine when you want it. After I was done with the morphine, they authorized me to get 2 Percocet and 600 mg of Motrin every 6 hours. After the first dose of that, I started requesting that they only give me one Percocet pill, because I'm a fairly small girl and on two Perkies I was stoned out of my gourd, completely unable to function. When I was discharged I just didn't fill my Percocet prescription and got by on Motrin for the next week or so.

Hospital Stay - My c-section was performed just before midnight on a Wednesday and I was discharged that Sunday. My son had to stay in the NICU until the following Friday, so I delayed my discharge as long as possible and then rode down to the hospital every day to spend as many hours as possible with him.

And about the showers: having assistance on the first shower is a godsend. My mother actually helped me take my first shower after the surgery and I don't think I could have managed it without her aid.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I too was given percocet (with 800 mg ibuprofin) but had to request they lower the dosage as it made me too loopy. I took it for the first week or so then depended on plain old tylenol after that.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi All!
Count me in on the support thread, please! I had my son via c section on April 5th. We started out as a homebirth, 36 hours later went to hospital since my contractions had slowed to 1 an hour or so and I was on no sleep, at 49 hours and 3 1/2 hours of pushing my son turned transverse and well...here I am!

As for the pain meds, I was given the equivalent of 3 Advil with the option of getting Percoset if I wanted. I ended up not needing it. I did fill a prescription for it to take home but I started taking it and realized I really didn't need it. Yes, they made me a bit high! I am bfeeding so it kind of freaked me out to take anything that got me stoned!

Man, they dischared me and my boy early! My son was born at 10:25pm on Monday and I was home by 2pm Wednesday! It's been just over 2 weeks and for the past week I don't feel like I even had anything done. My incision site is a tiny bit tender but not really. I feel fortunate to be recovering well. I was worried about being laid up for a while.

When did your Dr.s say you could drive? I can't remember what mine said and I'm ready to go!

Oh and what about sex? I don't think they said anything about that one.

Glad this thread is here!
Amy


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

My OB said 2 weeks to drive, and 6 weeks for sex. (couldn't think which smilie to put here)


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Phoebe,

I read your birth story on another thread and you inspire me! I think you have such a positive outlook on life and really are in tune with your body!









I was driving 1 week post op with my last csection, 2 week first. My first csection I was having sex at 4 weeks post op, this last one I could have done the same if I could have found time! :LOL


----------



## AnaNicole (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jess7396_
*My OB said 2 weeks to drive, and 6 weeks for sex. (couldn't think which smilie to put here)*
*SIX WEEKS???*









I'm already on full "pelvic rest" and have been since late March and am not due to be delivered until the end of May and then...and then....







I won't get any until JULY?!?


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

I bet my dh wishes YOU were his wife right now, AnaNicole...I can't imagine wanting to have sex in only 4 more weeks. He's already planning an "event"...and I just want to tell him I can't concentrate on anything but my sweet baby. He can get lost for the time being. :LOL


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey gals....

I'm in PAIN!! Everytime I bump my tummy I want to scream!! I'm starting to get feeling back in the areas above my incision and it is sore! Not to mention the itching but I can't scratch cause the feeling is still not all the way back!

OK...I'm done whining









Other than that I'm doing great!!


----------



## AnaNicole (Jan 30, 2004)

I have heard that some for some women, a sex drive kicks in later in life, and certainly later than men. Well, it's true for me. I remember telling my first husband that I could happily go the rest of my life with no sex....

Course, being remarried helps in that department anyway, and when the hormonal crash happens who knows how I'll feel. But it does seem like a long, long time to go without. Oy.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Let's talk sex....

This is like a we do not talk about it kind of conversation.

Did any of you feel like sex was different post op?

Do any of you feel that by having a csection, you may have preserved your vagina for sex?

Was sex painful that first time post op?


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I want to say that in some ways I feel like that my csections have preserved my sex life in the vagina department. I think one of my concerns about a vaginal birth was that I was concerned about it ruining my sex life. I have I high sex drive and I like to keep things in shape down there. For some reason thinking of putting a 7-9lb baby through there was not appealing to me when I thought about my sex life.
I heard many women, my mom being one of them, tell me that sex was not the same after they had babies. For the most part, I can say that post csection my sex life has been the same, Also when I was pregnant with Jack I actually read an article about men who after watching their wives give birth have an aversion to having sex with their wives. I talked to my husband about that and he said that he had a difficult time about my breasts being the babies, so no telling about the other parts had he seen a person come out of there.
I will say the first time post op with my daughter I did experience tenderness and soreness (during and after) in the ab area. Of course we took things really slow. I didnt have this problem at all after my son.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

It was painful but not from the c/b...it was from bfing. I was sooo dry! I'm usually Queen Lubey but not while bfing the first few months!

Sex is the same. It's great!!







I actually cant imagine our sex life being better....except having it more than 4 or 5 times a week. I hope we are still this horney in 20 years!!

Preserving my vagina?? I don't know. Some women say sex is better after having children. Would it be on my list of reasons to have a c/b...no Is it a benefit...yes


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I actually have the opposite, I have always been very "tight" for lack of a better word, and on top of that my vagina has a 90 degree turn, due to my pelvis being abnormal- so sex has always been a challenge in getting "comfortable", once I get there though-







. Anywho- I really thought having a vaginal birth would at first be very painful sexually (let's face it, if a penis hurts, a baby is really going to do some damage), but figured once I was all healed, I would be stretched, and that maybe my vagina would be straighter







: . So, it is one reason I wish I had had a vaginal birth.

I also seem to have more difficulty since having children (pain-wise), but my OBs have said it was more from carrying the babies than from birth. I also have a ton of tenderness with ovulation lower down (like not in the tubes where I used to feel it) since having my babes, and I had thought maybe it was adhesions, but, my current OB says there were no adhesions to speak of, and she and my previous OB are both







about why the ovulation pain is there.


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

Good topic. Maybe you all can offer some insight. My poor dh is suffering.

This is totally TMI, but here goes (you've been forewarned) ... I'm not sure if its b/c I pushed for 2 hours before my c/b or for other reasons, but I have found sex to be uncomfortable (almost painful) since ds's birth. I'm actually a little concerned about adhesions since its so uncomfortable. DH, bless his heart, has been very patient, but I really, really, really am uncomfortable now. Not to mention the fact that bfing has made things dry (and we use lots of lube), and I keep getting either UTIs or yeast infections which further make things tender. And I'm apparently allergic to all barrier methods and/or spermicides so bc is a huge problem (and AF is back so that's a concern). Basically, my sex life stinks.









Now that you know way more about me than you ever wanted to know, what do I do to make things better, or is it just a matter of time (I'm 5+ mos. pp). Do you think I might have adhesions? How would one go about finding out about that? If so, what do they do about them?


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I feel your pain, I really do









I know that if it is adhesions, they have to surgically remove them, but I thought that was my problem, and it turns out, I don't have any, I am not sure how they can tell if you have them without opening you up







.

Sorry you are having such a hard time, God Bless your dh and mine too







here's to our fabulous husbands. I did find that after my second was born, I needed a lot more foreplay, and I needed the pressure off to "get the deed done", if I knew I didn't have to, I was more able to be open to the touch, and we worked at it until I was better, it wasn't until just before #3s conception that things got good again, and it was good throughout pregnancy too.

Oh- and a little of that champagne might help too, if you are so inclined, I have never been able to bring myself to even have one glass while nursing(or pregnant), but that is just how I am, I do think it might be of help in the sex area







.

Definitely see your Dr. though, I went to 3 different OBs to try to find the reason for the pain, and a solution.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

What are adhesions?

Yeah, my poor dh is patient. It was kind of his choice but we haven't had sex since I started to show my pregnancy. That would be since this past October...I don't want to count the months.

Since my c sec was a surprise, I count preserving my vagina as one of the benefits, along with 8 weeks disability pay instead of 6! It's sick, I know but you've got to find the silver lining!!!

Amy


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

It took me several months to enjoy sex again - the lube issue and BFing was the culprit I"m sure. It felt like sandpaper in there!

But after about 8 months I was back to normal and I have to say sex doesn't feel any different than it did beforehand.

I don't know about the idea that vaginal births have to change things "down there". I mean, it's all muscle and my feeling is that if you were in shape before the birth, you will get back into shape again. I think it's more about conditioning (and maybe age) than what kind of birth you had.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

It's Our Family wrote

Quote:

I'm in PAIN!! Everytime I bump my tummy I want to scream!! I'm starting to get feeling back in the areas above my incision and it is sore! Not to mention the itching but I can't scratch cause the feeling is still not all the way back!
Hey gals,

I've been meaning to mention this to everyone, and I don't think I've ever posted about it on this list. I would HIGHLY recommend a form of bodywork called lymphatic drainage for any type of post-surgical healing.

It is a fairly light touch modality that listens to the flow of your lymphatic fluid and helps to make sure it is flowing optimally. Lymphatic vessels get severed (just like the rest of them) anytime there is an incision, and scar tissue or adhesions can create roadblocks to optimal flow of lymphatic tissue. Also, keeping things nice and "juicey" with optimal fluid flow can minimize scarring and adhesions, and optimize healing.

I found it to be very helpful after my uterine surgery - helped tremendously with scar flexibility and it also changed the texture of my scar. While I did not have the "overhang" that some women mention (probably because I wasn't pregnant), I did have a sort of a "road-bump" ridge that ran above my scar. The work completely eliminated that.

A friend recently had a session done and she was blown away by how much changed after 1 session. Her scar went from an angry red to a pale pink, and her overhang totally changed. She was amazed by how much the landscape of her abdomen changed from the treatment.

If you're interested in finding a practitioner in your area PM me and I'll see what I can find out, or go to www.upledger.com and search for a practitioner - preferably one who's had 3 levels of lymphatic training - even better if they're certified.

LisaG


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

LisaG- Thanks for posting about lymphatic massage..I was trained briefly in massage school in lymphatic massage (mostly to treat edema) and I never knew it could be used for healing after surgery! I am definitly going to try to locate someone near me, though I'm not sure I could tolerate a full treatment as I kind of find LM annoying.. (all those light feathery strokes are torture when I LOVE deep work) though I am at the point now that I have occasional pain but am still limited in what I can do (bending over and twisting are still hard ones & I have to be careful with those) maybe this would speed things along!

btw I wanted to add I took homeopathic arnica when my pain was at it's worst after coming home from the hospital and it worked wonders!!!!!

as for the sex life we are on post birth hiatus still :LOL


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Rainbowmoon,

I bet it could make some nice changes with your scar mobility - even if you just do the abdominal area. I'd recommend Chikly method over Vodder - Chikly (from what I've heard) is less mechanical and the therapist I work with is certified in both and really likes Chikly's over Vodder - heard that from a few others as well.

Good luck!

LisaG


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow, Very long weekend here. Got on some scales and weighed 20lbs heavier. See what stress is doing to me?
I think this is why around my scar is hurting, I am packing on pounds. I don't see myself dieting anytime soon though. How many of you think weight plays a big issue in incision pain and discomfort?

I need to lose a 100lbs at this point. Ugh. I definitely want to be smaller for the next pregnancy and birth.

I am going to start a new thread in the next day or so too.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My scar issues right now are because I'm starting to get feeling back in the rest of my tummy. I still had about a 3.5 inch strip or bigger with NO feeling. At this point I kind of enjoyed the numbness









My biggest question is...how do I get rid of this ppost c/b belly?? I've lost about 55 pounds since having Bryce but the skin flapp isn't shrinking at all!! I need a size smaller jeans for my butt and thigsh but not my belly!!! I'm afraid to do too much of an ab workout but maybe I need to.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheFence*
How many of you think weight plays a big issue in incision pain and discomfort?

I need to lose a 100lbs at this point.

I am up and down but having a small upward trend right now. I do think the weight adds to the discomfort. I need to lose about 75 pounds.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I seem to have more incision discomfort this time around for some reason, I only have 8-10 pounds to lose (but it's a stubborn 8-10, that for sure).


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a lot more incision discomfort this time around - and it's getting worse as time progresses. I'm 10 weeks out now and have about 6lbs more to lose.

I think weight can play a role, but I think it might also be scar tissue/adhesions developing (in my case for sure!). I think it's also related to how mobile you are and how much you lift (i.e. chasing after your older children while slinging your now 17lb baby - and occasionally having to lift two at a time!)


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I am having issues with the area around my incision. My skin is still numb and is starting to hurt. I guess the nerve endings are healing and waking up. Plus the scar is sore. If it rubs wrong it hurts. I have about 3 or 4 pounds of pg weight and about 40 pounds of extra weight to lose. And as the "skin flap" gets shorter it rubs more and gets all red and sore.

I am sick of this skin flap!! Does it ever go away even if I do lose all the weight I need. Will I ever have a flat stomach??


----------

